# Beeinflusst die Moonkingestalt die Fähigkeit klar zu denken?



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

Hi zusammen,
da ich die ewig gleichen "GS=Müll"-, "Ninjalooter-haben-meine-Oma-geklaut"- und "WoW-wird-langweilig-wenn-man-24/7-spielt"-Threats so langsam satt habe, würde ich das Forum mal gerne mal etwas auflockern und ein Thema ansprechen, was mir schon lange auf der Seele brennt.

"Macht die Moonkingestalt eigentlich doof?"

Die meisten werden jetzt denken, das is´ einfach ein doofer Flamethreat ... ABER das ganze beruht auf einer Sammlung von Erfahrungen, die diese Meinung von einem flüchtigen, subjektiven Eindruck zu einem unumstößlichen Fakt gemacht haben.

Das ganze bezieht sich auch NICHT auf Druidenspieler allgemein, sondern wie gesagt nur auf Moonkins (Bären, Bäume oder gar die fiesen Kätzchen fallen genau so oft oder selten negativ auf, wie alle anderen Klassen).

HINTERGRUND:
Seit meiner Anfangszeit bei WoW hat sich die anfängliche Sypathie für Eulen in eine regelrechte Abneigung gewandelt.
Der Grund ist die absolute Unfähigkeit in Gruppen oder Raids KEINEN Mist zu bauen.

In der Regel haben alle Klassen während eines Raid z.B. ihren Moment, in dem sie punkten können...und selbst, wenn die Leute diesen verschlafen, reicht ein kurzes "HT pls", "Entfluchen pls" oder "Unterbrechen pls" im TS oder Chat aus, um die Leute aus dem Tiefschlaf zu holen.
Allerdings laufen Kommandos wie "BR auf den Tank pls", "Anregen auf den Healer pls" ins Leere, wenn nicht gerade ein Feral- oder Restodruide in der Gruppe ist.

Die Geschichten, die ich zu diesen Themen erzählen könnte, würde jeden Rahmen sprengen.
Es sei dazu gesagt, dass das häufigste, was ich vor dem Erwachen beim Geistheiler gesehen habe, eine Eule war, die seelenruhig Zorn gecastet hat, während der letzte Healer oom in der Gegend rumgestanden hat, oder ein Plattenmelee verzweifelt versuchte einen amoklaufenden Boss davon abzuhalten, am frisch erschlagenen Tank vorbei auf´s Castercamp zuzulaufen.

Nun dachte ich, dass vielleicht eine komplexe Rotation oder schwer abzuarbeitende Prioritätenliste dafür verantworlich wäre, dass die Eulen während des Kampfes etwas..."abgelenkt"...sind.
Jedoch haben meine Nachforschungen ergeben, dass so etwas wie eine Rotation aus bei dieser Klasse nur rudimentär vorhanden ist und eigentlich mehr als genug Kapazitäten für die Beobachtung des Kampfverlaufes vorhanden sein müsste.
Auch die Theorie, dass diese Klasse von einer als "ADS-Kids" bezeichneten Bevölkerungsgruppe vieleicht bevorzugt gespielt werden würde, hat sich in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst, da diese Personen sich selbst eher selten mit einem dicken Monstervogel identifizieren können.
Zudem melden sich die Eulen im TS grundsätzlich mit tiefen Männerstimmen zu Wort...ausnahmslos!

Und in letzter Zeit stellt sich mir immer öfter die Frage: Wie groß ist der AoE-Bereich von Sternenregen (...oder wie das Ding heißt) eigentlich ist, dass man damit den ganzen Trash einer kompletten Ini auf einmal pullen kann?

Was ich nun wissen will?
- Sind diese nett ausschauenden, dicken, sypatischen Vogelbärenhirsche (...oder Hirschvögelbären) eigentlich immer so, trifft dieses Phänomen immer nur dann zu, wenn ich in der Nähe bin?
- Falls ihr die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht habt, woran kann das liegen und wie kann man es aufhalten?
- Vielleicht mag sich auch mal ein "Betroffener" zu Wort melden, der Änderungen der Wahrnehmung feststellen konnte, sobald er den Button "Moonkingestalt" gedrückt hatte!



Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure konstruktive und dekonstruktive Kritik!
(...und nehmt diesen Beitrag nicht allzuernst) ^^

Greets G.


----------



## Zodttd (25. August 2010)

Ja wenn ich als Eule unterwegs bin mach ich nur Scheisse, woran das liegt weiss ich nicht.
Das mit den BRs krig ich noch auf die Kette aber der Rest geht mir dann eigentlich am Arsch vorbei, hauptsache rummeulen (Verb zu Eule).


----------



## Enesty (25. August 2010)

was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit Flamethread gegenüber eine bestimmte Klasse/Skillung?

es gibt ÜBERALL schwarze Schafe, genauso wie es überall äußerst gute Spieler gibt. Alle Eulen die ich kenne wissen mit ihren Fähigkeiten umzugehen und können durchaus alle "klar denken"


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

Is´ bei mir eben nicht so...deswegen frage ich. ^^


----------



## Throgan (25. August 2010)

Aufgabe 1, die Gruppe wipen! =)

bez..Sternfeuer...Bomben, Aggro -> Wipe =)

Ich find Eulen Cool =)


----------



## Famenio (25. August 2010)

Hmm...ich kenne auch welche davon, die ihr rota casten und alles rund herum ist weg.

*Gehirn aus* Boss ... pew pew ... Mond auf Kopf ... Caste Zorn ... (oder andersrum kein plan^^)

Aber ich muss dazu sagen, es gibt auch die gute Variante der Eulen, denn in unserem 10-er haben wir damals tausendmal
den LK getryt und nie hat es geklappt.
ihr werdet es kaum glauben, wir haben einmal eine Eule dabei gehabt (es war wirklich das erste Mal das eine Eule dabei war)
und schon lag der LK nach dem 4 Try... und die eule ist nett und denkt mit, wenn was ist, wie z.B. Br, 
da ist man noch nciht mal "ganz tot" da kam schon ein Br und man steht wieder und hat dazu gleich n Anregen in der Tasche.

Also es gibt beide Varianten einer Eule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxen (25. August 2010)

Muss erlich sagen wenn ich mich in ein Mounkin verwandel meine Intelligenz um 100% sinkt , und ich nur noch in der Lage bin Moonfire und Starfall zucasten. *Ironie Off*
Kann aber von mir behaupten das ich ein 10er Raid gewipet habe, als ich den netten Cast Starfall benutzt habe und nicht genau wusste wie weit seine Range geht ^^


----------



## MrBlaki (25. August 2010)

Es gibt überall Idioten unabhängig von der Klasse oder Skillung.

/beantwortet
/vote for close


----------



## Schlaviner (25. August 2010)

XD Ich dachte das mit den Eulen auf meinem Server wäre was einmaliges....

Wenn bei mir in ner ICC grp ne eule dabei is dann weiss ich immer vorher schon das kein einziger brezz oder anregen kommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tezja (25. August 2010)

Wenns nit der Sternenregen is der alles pullt, dann sinds die Val'kyren vom Nibelung -.-


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Es gibt überall Idioten unabhängig von der Klasse oder Skillung.



Klar gibt´s die überall...aber ich frage mich halt, warum die bei einer bestimmten Klasse/Skillung so gehäuft vorkommen, wie sonst nirgends!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (25. August 2010)

Gegenfrage: beeinflussen Frostmages die Raumtemperatur?
Da hat jmd mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Eulen und schon werden alle bzw ein Großteil auf eine Stufe gestellt.
Und Nein, ich bin keine Eule!


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Da hat jmd mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Eulen und schon werden alle bzw ein Großteil auf eine Stufe gestellt.



Wenn´s eine einmalige Erfahrung gewesen wäre, würde ich dazu keine Umfrage machen...^^


----------



## Morélia (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Zudem melden sich die Eulen im TS grundsätzlich mit tiefen Männerstimmen zu Wort...ausnahmslos!


Veto. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cali75 (25. August 2010)

Nun, ich habe nur eine heranwachsende Eule, die ihre Gestalt noch nicht verwandeln kann. Nett war bisher, das ich scheinbar in den Instanzen dafür da bin, die Heiler zu unterstützen. Superklasse war mein Erlebnis in Gnome, als der Mage derbe aufs... bekommen hat. Ich mache also einen BR auf den Mage und heile ihn hoch. Derweil kann ich keinen Schaden machen.

Anschließend - Gruppe hatte desinteressiert die nächste Trashmobgruppe in Angriff genommen - werd ich angeschnauzt, ich hätt ja beim Heilen mal helfen können !!!!!! Gehts noch?

Naja, nun hab ich mir meinen Healbot eingerichtet und heil halt mit, wenns not tut.

Was meine Geistesfähigkeiten in Moonkingestalt angeht, werd ich bald erfahren - nur noch ein paar Level, dann isses soweit.

Mein großer Tankoladin ist aber gern mit Eule unterwegs, da wird alles weggeputzt (manchmal auch die Aggro, aber die ist eh episch und beim aufheben gebunden).


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

Vielleicht melden sich weibliche Spieler einfach seltener zu Wort, weil man sich dann die ganze Nacht unbeholfene Anmachsprüche anhören muss...aber bisher waren´s bei mir bisher fast immer Männer.


----------



## Esda (25. August 2010)

Also, da möchte ich mal ein klares NEIN! aussprechen! 

Mein Freund spielt Eule, ich spiel Secondspecc Eule und die andere Eule in unserm Raid ist einer der nettesten Menschen, die ich kenne! *total empört*


Mh, naja... ok. Ich hab schonmal mit Sternenregen Lady Death gepullt. Und den ganzen Raum mit den vielen Pats in HdB (das war aber Absicht... ich lass mich doch von nem Gildie nicht als Aggromonster bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 


Außerdem bringt es Glück, kurz vor Pull einmal an der Eule zu lecken. Ist erprobt. Und sollte eure Eule kein Glück bringen, habt ihr wenigstens ein sauberes und hygienisch einwandfreies Federtier.



Edit: oh noez, das mitm TS hab ich ganz überlesen... Ja, die beiden andern haben tiefe Stimmen, ich aber nicht. So!


----------



## MandaraxTobi (25. August 2010)

Weder noch . 
Eulen also Druiden , sind keine normalen Leute.
Ebenso Wirkt sich die Eulen gestallt nicht auf den iq aus. 
Dudus sind immer komige Leute gewesen.


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Mein Freund spielt Eule, ich spiel Secondspecc Eule und die andere Eule in unserm Raid ist einer der nettesten Menschen, die ich kenne! *total empört*



Habe nie behauptet, das sie nicht "nett" sind...^^



Esda schrieb:


> Mh, naja... ok. Ich hab schonmal mit Sternenregen Lady Death gepullt...



Sowas meinte ich...^^



Esda schrieb:


> Außerdem bringt es Glück, kurz vor Pull einmal an der Eule zu lecken. Ist erprobt. Und sollte eure Eule kein Glück bringen, habt ihr wenigstens ein sauberes und hygienisch einwandfreies Federtier.



Wird gestestet!


----------



## cazimir (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Zudem melden sich die Eulen im TS grundsätzlich mit tiefen Männerstimmen zu Wort...ausnahmslos!


Nicht ausnahmslos, aber zum Großteil. Sogar wenn die Person am PC eine Frau ist!!!

Deine restlichen Erfahrungen kann ich nicht teilen. Trotzdem ein lustiger Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Vielleicht sind das ja nur die Magier im Wintermantel


----------



## Iratatsu (25. August 2010)

Bin auch ne Eule...
Und immer wenn Ich in die Eulenform wechsle, wach ich erst auf wenn meine Eule im Dreck liegt...

Ne mal im Ernst, mich beeinflusst es nicht.

Aber mal ne Erklärung zum Anregen:

Vllt haben die es einfach für sich verwendet, da sie immerhin auch Mana verbrauchen, was mit den BR ist keine Ahnung, wenn mir
einer sagt, pls BR auf Tank oder Healer oder sonstwem, mach Ich es auch, vorrausgesetzt das mein BR kein CD hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber vllt liegts echt an dir?
Hast du eine Antieulenaura oder sowas in der Art? *g*


----------



## Esda (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Sowas meinte ich...^^



Genau einmal :O

Und ich hab die genau so oft als Baum gepullt => autorun Afk und so! Also ist das kein Beweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Wenn´s eine einmalige Erfahrung gewesen wäre, würde ich dazu keine Umfrage machen...^^



Ich habe auch schon unfähige Leute gesehen und ausnahmslos JEDE Klasse war schonmal vertreten.
Soll man daraus schließen dass sich WoW negativ auf den IQ auswirkt?
Natürlich fallen solche Fails bei einer bestimmten Klasse stärker auf wenn man von Anfang an eine Abneigung gegen diese hat.


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Natürlich fallen solche Fails bei einer bestimmten Klasse stärker auf wenn man von Anfang an eine Abneigung gegen diese hat.



Lesen pls...ich fand die immer ganz sypathisch...^^


----------



## BlackLionZ (25. August 2010)

Haha... jetzt geht's los... meine erste "provokative" Aussage in diesem Forum ^^ *freu*

Klaro, hat die Moonkingestalt negativen Einfluss auf die Intelligenz des Spielers... der Begriff DuDu (Dumb Druid) wurde ja schließlich wegen Eulen erfunden... Fällt euch das jetzt erst auf? 

(P.s. spiele selber nen Druiden... allerdings würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen mich in so ne fette Eule zu verwandeln... dann schon eher in die Robbe ^^)


----------



## ~~R3l4X~~ (25. August 2010)

Ich seh das genauso wie der TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie sind Eulen immer verpeilt und machen nie was man sagt.

Ob ich das nur so empfinde, weil die einfach nur dämlich aussehen, oder obs wirklich so ist, weiß ich selber nicht so genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamachii (25. August 2010)

Ich würd behaupten das bei Eulen genauso viele Leute schlecht spielen wie bei andren Klassen, einzig und allein hat die EUle schön viel potenzial um Mist zu machen ^^

Nummer 1 ist und bleibt natürlich Sternenregen, der falsch eingesetzt mal eben 10 gruppen pullt aber egal, beispielsweise war ich bisher 2x mit der selben Eule ICC und jedesmal hat ers geschafft sämtliche Gruppen da im Eingangsbereich vorm ersten Boss zu pullen. Er behauptet zwar er wärs net, aber die schönen Sterne die auf die Gegner da hinten fallen sieht man nunmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann gibts auch noch Taifun, mit dem man eine Mobgruppe mal eben in die nächste pfeffert, auch wenn man die gar nicht machen/pullen wollte.

Uvm. ^^


----------



## dead-jolly (25. August 2010)

Du spielst Moonkin oder?

Siehe Topic "Beenflusst"


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (25. August 2010)

Moonkins FTW

close den dreck hier


----------



## Dogarn (25. August 2010)

au ja Eulen fertigmachen^^

Ironie off

Das ist meiner Naischt schon ein ernstes Thema. Mit zurückgedrückter brille und einem kleinen Durchatmer melde ich mal meine Schilderung der Situation, wie ich sie letztens in ICC erlebt habe:

Es war ein schöner abend und man hat diese Eule im Raid, die eigentlich nie antwortet wenn sie Angesprochen wird, und anscheinend nur einen Zauber beherscht. Wählen sie Tor nummer drei und raten sie...RICHTIG...Zorn!

Die Eule also fröhlich am casten, gedankenabwesend, aber fröhlich.

die ersten 4 Bosse leiegn ohne Probleme (standard eben auch mit Eule) Und beim Trash des Seuchenviertels passieren innerhalb von Sekunden 3 Fehler.
1. Fehler: der Tank zieht die Monster nicht hoch auf die Anhöhe, verwirrt bleibt sein Offkolege mit dem 2. Monster neben ihm stehen, der Trash aussem Gang added.
2. Fehler: Der Jäger beginnt zu Bomben.
3. Fehler: Die Eule bombt.

Aber Gottseidankdemherrnimhimmel hatten wir einen guten Raidleiter der mit 2 kurzen sätzen das Bomben verbot, und dem Schamanen zum mitheilen für die Gruppe aufforderte.

Was passiert?

Der Tank bemerkt die heilende Hand behält den Überblick über das Geschehen und bekommt wieder alles hin.
der Jäger weiß, dass das Bombven verboten wurde, hört damit auf und macht Fokusdmg. Im Nachhinen braver Jäger, möchtest du n Keks?
die Eule bombt.

Der Raidleiter spricht Mr oder mrs Eule nun direkt an und möchte dass das Bomben unterlassen wird: keine Reaktion.

Nach erfolgreichen besiegen des Trashes bekommen wir die nachgereichte Entschuldigung des Tankes zu hören, wir nehmen an, es ist ja nichts passiert.
Dem Jäger war auch schnell verziehen, er hatte noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Raiden, war grade ein paar mal ICC gewesen und hat sonst nur Hero erfahrung (bomben eben)
Die Eule schweigt.

Kurze Raidpause, der Lead cheackt ob die Eule vllt gemutet ist. Nein ist sie nicht, im TS ist er sie es auch. Man fragt im Channel ob ein Headset vorhanden ist.
(mnach einer erwartet jetzt "keine Reaktion" zu hören aber...)
"Nee, habe Mic da und läuft auch."
Und damit war die Eule wieder weg.

In mir brodelte eine Einbildung von einem Land wo diese Eulen hingehen wenn sie brainafk Zorn casten, unser Raidpausensignal schien ihn oder sie kurz aus diesem Land geholt zu haben.

Nächste Frage, der Moment war günstig: Ist die Eule ein bot?
"Nee, bin ich nicht. Das habe ich nicht nötig."

Klar, vllt ist es künstliche Intelligenz, mit voreingestellten antworten. So fragt man die Eule aus mit fragen wie:
-Warst du nicht mal in meiner Gilde?
-Wie hat den bayern letztens gespielt?
-hast du dualspecc?

usw.

auf alle fragen kamen vernünftige antworten, man schloß auf humanen spieler.

Der Raid ging weiter und damit endeten die Lebenszeichen der Eule. Aber sie hatte etwas neues gelernt: Mondfeuer.
weiterhin lief alles glatt bis zur bloodqueen. Ein heiler starb, und der Elementarschamane war wieder ein ersatzheiler.
als der Schamane den boden küsste sollte die Eule schnell den eigentlichen Heiler aufheben und der Schamne sollteankhen.

Schamane lebt wieder, der andere Heile rimmer noch tot.

???

Die Eule tanzte durch das Traumland und castete Zorn.

nach der Bloodqueen endete der Raid auch da die vorgegebene Zeit zuende war. Die Eule lebte wieder und verabschiedete sich ganz nett von allen, dann ward sie nie mehr gesehen.

Zum Topic:

Dieser längere Excurs zeigt:
Ja, Eulen scheinen sehr gerne Zorn zu casten und vergessen, dass sie einen BR haben.


----------



## noizycat (25. August 2010)

Klaaaar ist das so ... wenn ich neben meinen zig Chars mal die Eule auspacke, erwacht in mir eine sonst unterdrückte *Eulenpersönlichkeit*! Leider muss die sich oft zurückhalten, spiele nämlich zu viele Klassen, und bei denen muss ich mich ja *normal* benehmen ... aber wehe die Eule wird eingeloggt - schon setzt das Hirn aus ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OK, Spaß beiseite, ist ziemlicher Käse. Aber ... Eule spielt sich grad bei Gruppen so stupide, dass man dabei schnell mal brainafk geht oder wegpennen kann ... und erst aufwacht, wenn halt irgendwas passiert ist. Evl. liegts daran ... XD

Achja, und viele vergessen halt den RADIUS von Sternenregen (von der Aggro mal abgesehen) ... Fehlpull inc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctullhu (25. August 2010)

eulen spielen nicht schlechter als andere, sie haben nur eben ein sehr mächtiges tool an der hand mit dem sternenregen.
anregen gibt es bei mir als baum übrigens auch nur, wenn ich keinen manaengpass habe.

da eulen gut was verballern werden die anregen oft für sich brauchen.

mir persönlich sind eulen lieber als die zack-bäm-mann-bin-ich-geil-mages oder die omg-heil-mich-du-boon-ich-bringe-mich-grad-selbst-um-hexer.

wie immer sicher eine persönliche einstellung, aber dass leute explizit eulen nicht mögen habe ich nicht beobachtet.
dks evtl, aber eulen... nee.


----------



## Mief (25. August 2010)

"Doofe Eulen" kenne ich recht wenige, eher gar keine. Negativ fallen mir überdurchschnittlich viele Krieger auf. Nicht, dass sie schlecht spielen (kann ich mangels eigenem Krieger allerdings auch nicht wirklich beurteilen), sondern dass die betreffenden Krieger-Spieler irgendwie einen Schuss weg haben - unfreundlich, überheblich, teils aggressiv usw.

Ok, nun darf der nächste hier eine andere Klasse diskreditieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tost7 (25. August 2010)

Also Thema BR und Anregen, da haben glaub ich alle Druiden nen Problem mit, nicht nur die Eule. 

Ich sag vor dem Raid schon imemr an, der wer Anregen haben will einfach was sagen soll. Als DD hab ich nicht das Mana andrer Spieler im Auge, ist denke ich auch ehr nicht meine Aufgabe. 

BR's sollten generell vom Raidleiter angesagt werden. Und da sollte die Ansage volgendermaßen aussehen: "name(des druiden) bitte br auf name(der toten spielers)", dann weiss jeder was los ist. Eine Ansage wie: "hier, BR ma einer den Mage da" ist einfach mal komplett fail...

Und Sternenregen Pulls sind in unsern 25er ICC Rdm Raids legendär, deswegen lass ich auch immer 3 Tanks in den ersten Raum rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (25. August 2010)

Mief schrieb:


> "Doofe Eulen" kenne ich recht wenige, eher gar keine. Negativ fallen mir überdurchschnittlich viele Krieger auf. Nicht, dass sie schlecht spielen (kann ich mangels eigenem Krieger allerdings auch nicht wirklich beurteilen), sondern dass die betreffenden Krieger-Spieler irgendwie einen Schuss weg haben - unfreundlich, überheblich, teils aggressiv usw.
> 
> Ok, nun darf der nächste hier eine andere Klasse diskreditieren...
> 
> ...



Wenn ich da jetzt mal von der Hordenseite ausgehe...
Wer kann alles Krieger sein

Untote -> jeder weiß wie nett die Zombies zu Lebenden sind 
Trolle ->   wie nennt man jemanden hier im Forum, wenn er was falsch macht?
Tauren -> Viel fell nichts hinter
Orcs   ->   Muss man glaube ich nicht viel zu sagen ... sabbert, brüllt, kämpft = passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit wäre die Sache schonmal geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Ich verrate nicht, dass ich selber einen Orc Krieger spiele, fand nur grade mal die Zusammenhänge ein bisschen lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu den Eulen...es gibt solche und solche...aber wenn wir von einfachen klassen sprechen, ein Magier macht auch nicht viel mehr (Arkan) 
Arkanschlag ... Arkanschlag ... Arkanschlag ... Arkanschlag ... Arkane Geschosse...

Nicht so viel anders als eine Eule... Aber die Mages sind meißt auf Zack...


----------



## Vindexa (25. August 2010)

Du wurdest

-im PVP gegankt?
-im DMG überholt?
-in der Heilung überholt?
-schneller umgeklatscht als jemand anders?
-in deinem Stolz und deiner Würde als WoW-Spieler verletzt?

Dann geh ins buffed.de-Forum und erstelle einen Thread, in dem du dich ausgiebig über die Klasse und Skillung deines Peinigers auslässt und dabei kein gutes Haar verlierst. Dabei betonst du natürlich, dass das weder ein Wine-, noch ein Flame-Thread ist und du ja eigentlich alles nicht so ernst meinst. Nachdem du geprüft hast, dass dein Text auch sachlich aussieht und es so rüber kommt, als hättest du Ahnung, erstelle das Thema. Dann darfst du dich jedes mal befriedigen, wenn dein Thema eine Antwort erhält. Wirst du dabei geflamed darfst du deinen Schlüpfer dabei anlassen.

Vin


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

als ich den Thread gelesen habe, musste ich wirklich schmunzeln.


Nun zu den eigenen Erfahrungen...

Ich kenne auf meinem Server einige Eulen, die, augenscheinlich, wirklich das Gehirn aushaben, wenn sie in der Eulenform sind.
Auf eine möchte ich jedoch genauer eingehen:

ICC (10):
Raid vor dem Lord, halber Raid noch am bufffood essen, kommt der Lord an. Skada zeigt: Co****** 2k, 4k,9k Schaden. Wipe, der Grund: Starfall. Kann passieren.
Lady Death: Ich [Palaheile (Fragt nicht, wie ich das geschafft, habe, weiß es selber nicht)] OOM, sage im Raidchat an, dass ich doch bitte Anregen haben würde...1x nicht reagiert, 2x nicht. Begründung der Eule nach dem Kampf: "Das nehme ich selber, ich muss doch Schaden machen." Seit da bin ich erleuchtet und weiß: Schaden>Heilung...Ist klar

Und dann kam jedoch noch der Höhepunkt des ganzen:
Fauldarm, Tank 1 bricht zusammen, weil Spott fehlschlug, der Raid sagt der Eule, sie solle den Tank doch bitte wieder aufstellen.
Keine Reaktion...eine Minute später kam der unvermeitliche Wipe.
Der Raidleiter vollkommen von der Eule entnervt im TS: "Warum hast du den nicht wieder aufgestellt?"
Co******: "Warum soll ich denn Gold für einen Tank ausgeben?"

Wortloser kick der Eule vom Raidleiter. Bei 9 Leuten auf die Ignore gekommen und ID versaut.

Leider eine wahre begebenheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

ABER es gibt auch nette Eulen. Die geben dann auch, ohne dass man ihnen das sagt, einen B-Rezz oder ein Anregen raus. Die verzichten mal auf Schaden, um den Heilern ggf. unter die Arme zu greifen.


So long, 

Réin


----------



## Pereace2010 (25. August 2010)

Hihihi ich kenne das. Spiele selber seit einiger Zeit meinen Druiden. Es ist irgendwie komisch aber als Eule ist man immer in einer " Hirnchill" Phase. Man macht einfach und denkt nicht viel nach. Nun gut im PVP ist das schon wieder was anderes aber im PVE ist das oft so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich den BR und das anregen immer rechtzeitig raushole.


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

Vindexa schrieb:


> -im PVP gegankt?



Seltenst von Eulen...wenn ich da einen Hass hätte, dann sicher nicht auf die Vögel.



Vindexa schrieb:


> -im DMG überholt?



Nö...spiele kaum noch DDs...und wenn, dann hab´ ich kein Problem, wenn einer mal 0,4 DpS mehr macht, als ich.



Vindexa schrieb:


> -in der Heilung überholt?



Is´ noch nie passiert...schon gar net von einem Dudu geschweige denn einer Eule.



Vindexa schrieb:


> -schneller umgeklatscht als jemand anders?



Wie soll man diese Frage verstehen?



Vindexa schrieb:


> -in deinem Stolz und deiner Würde als WoW-Spieler verletzt?



Ich sehe das Spiel, als das, was es ist...ein Spiel...wie soll man da in seiner Würde verletzt werden?


----------



## Revan69 (25. August 2010)

Gnome spielen macht auch doof, merk ich jedes mal wenn ich einloge!


----------



## Famenio (25. August 2010)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Gnome spielen macht auch doof, merk ich jedes mal wenn ich einloge!



Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lysozyma (25. August 2010)

Ich mag mich täuschen, aber ich habe eindeutig das Gefühl, daß grade Druiden in Baum- oder Eulengestalt deutlich mehr dazu neigen, wie wild, durch die Gegend zu hüpfen. Dieses soll jetzt nicht zeigen, daß die Spieler geistesgestört sind, doch es gibt mir einfach zu denken....HOT...JUMP...HOT...JUMP...HOT


----------



## Dolengano (25. August 2010)

Also ich spiele Eule. Nun zu deinen Fragen:
- Starfall (Sternenregen) hat einen Reichweite von ganzen 36 Metern! (radius!!!) Das ist finde ich extrem übertrieben.... Deshalb aktiviere ich diese Fähigkeit nur in Bossfight und nur seltenst beim Trash, da man gerne mal irgendetwas pullt (irgendwie hab ichs mal aufm Testserver durch alle Wände durchzupullen....die ini ging in die Höhe wie ICC und dann hatte ich aufeinmal jeden Boss und Trash am arsch =D)
- Zum Thema abgelenkt sein: Also ich bin schon eher übervorsichtig ;P Ich schaue die ganze Zeit hektisch durch den Raid, damit wenn jmd zuviel Mana verloren hat, bzw eine wichtige Person gestorben ist (tank/heal) ich sofort meinen Battlerezz in Kombination mit anregen raushauen kann. (anregen natürlich nur beim heal ^^) 
- Zum Thema Rota ist einfach: Also die standardrotation ist wirklich einfach allerdings time ich meine fähigkeiten etwas komplexer, sodass es mir auch ab und zu mal passiert, dass ich erst im TS auf den toten Heiler aufmerksam gemacht werden muss. (Wenn ich dabei bin Wrath zu spammen um den Starfireeclipseprocc zu bekommen, und nach 15 Sekunden nicht den procc bekomme setze ich jedesmal, wenn ich Anmut der Natur bekomme ein Starfire, in der Hoffnung dass es crittet und ich den Wratheclipseprocc bekomme. Allerdings spielen kaum Moonkins so.)
Ich denke du hast einfach nur Pech mit Eulen gehabt =)


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Zudem melden sich die Eulen im TS grundsätzlich mit tiefen Männerstimmen zu Wort...ausnahmslos!



Da kann ich wiedersprechen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine beste Ingamefreundin spielt hauptberuflich ihre fette Eule. :> Und ihr zartes Stimmorgan entspricht wirklich genau dem Gegenteil einer tiefen Männerstimme. Dededem.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das Eulen gerne Müll machen stimmt. v.v Ich erinnere mich nur an den einen Icc 25er Raid mit 3 Eulen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir sind 4mal an der 2. oder 3. Trashgruppe gewiped weil merkwürdiger Weise ständig Mobs aus der Gruppe plötzlich weggeflogen sind und unglücklicherweise die Gruppe aus der Mitte gepullt haben. Na wie konnte das denn nur passieren?! Merkwürdig merkwürdig sowas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milkaschokoalde (25. August 2010)

Ich spiele selber Eule, so einen Thread find ich einfach nur lächerlich, wenn ein Dk,Mage,Warri,Pala,Jäger oder sonst was dumm rumspringt sagt doch auch keiner was, ODER? Und naja, wenn Anregen Cd hat, kann sie auch nicht machen, nen Dk kann auch nicht spotten wenn sein Spott Cd hat... Vote 4 close


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

Lysozyma schrieb:


> Ich mag mich täuschen, aber ich habe eindeutig das Gefühl, daß grade Druiden in Baum- oder Eulengestalt deutlich mehr dazu neigen, wie wild, durch die Gegend zu hüpfen. Dieses soll jetzt nicht zeigen, daß die Spieler geistesgestört sind, doch es gibt mir einfach zu denken....HOT...JUMP...HOT...JUMP...HOT



Bei Eulen is´mir das bisher eher weniger aufgefallen...bei Bäumen liegt´s daran, dass sie´s können...^^

Stell dir das bei einem Pala vor ... JUMP ... HEILIGES LI ... JUMP ... HEILIGES LI ... JUMP ... da kriegste keinen Cast durch...^^


----------



## pirmin93 (25. August 2010)

Das mit der tiefen Männerstimme kann ich nicht bezeugen ich hab unsere Gildeneule 3 Monate für ne Frau gehalten, bis sich raustellte es war ein Junge, er ca 13 war ^^


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

milkaschokoalde schrieb:


> ...Ich spiele selber Eule ...






milkaschokoalde schrieb:


> ... so einen Thread find ich einfach nur lächerlich...



Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, du bist nicht objektiv ...^^


----------



## Famenio (25. August 2010)

Lysozyma schrieb:


> Ich mag mich täuschen, aber ich habe eindeutig das Gefühl, daß grade Druiden in Baum- oder Eulengestalt deutlich mehr dazu neigen, wie wild, durch die Gegend zu hüpfen. Dieses soll jetzt nicht zeigen, daß die Spieler geistesgestört sind, doch es gibt mir einfach zu denken....HOT...JUMP...HOT...JUMP...HOT



Das ist ganz einfach warum wir Bäume das machen....
Also zumindest ich, weil ich kann nie ruhig einfach da stehen.
Selbst in Dalatan muss ich immer irgendwie mit meinem Reittier oder so rumspringen.

Kein plan warum aber so ist es nicht allzu langweilig wenn ich irgendwo hingehe(springe)
Und so ist das auch infight. Ein Baum hottet die ganze Zeit und >Er kann das auch beim springen< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit man dann nciht einfach nur dumm rumsteht...jumped man durch die Gegend, weil das macht Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobaBasti (25. August 2010)

Ich kenn ein paar Eulen die BR nichtmal in den Leisten haben ... nur anregen^^ Aba soweit ich weis hat die Eule meines vertrauen meinen hunter oder den heiler oft anregen und so gegeben.

Edit: Die Eule ist ne Frau ^^ Also keine tiefe Männerstimme^^


----------



## milkaschokoalde (25. August 2010)

Nein, es ist einfach nur ..... das immer jeder hier einen Thread aufmachen muss, weil er eine schlechte Erfahrung mit Klasse xyz gemacht hat...


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

milkaschokoalde schrieb:


> Nein, es ist einfach nur ..... das immer jeder hier einen Thread aufmachen muss, weil er eine schlechte Erfahrung mit Klasse xyz gemacht hat...



Wie bereits vor einigen Posts erwähnt (...und auch aus dem ersten Beitrag ersichtlich, falls man den gelesen hat...) habe ich nicht nur einmal derartige Erfahrungen gemacht und auch keine unbegründeteten Antipathien gegen Eulen. 

Zudem will ich gerne wissen, warum so viel schief läuft wenn Eulen dabei sind und ob andere Leute diese Erfahrung auch gemacht haben...und wie man sieht, bin ich nicht alleine und einige (ernsthafte) Gründe, warum das so sein kann, wurden auch schon genannt.


----------



## milkaschokoalde (25. August 2010)

Naja egal, ich verzieh mich *hört jubel von anderen* und spiele meine "Einfluss auf die geistige Gesundheit" Eule schönen Tag noch


----------



## Falwas (25. August 2010)

Ich wüsste nicht wie die Auswahl einer bestimmten Option in einem Computerspiel die mentalen Fähigkeiten eines Menschen auf diese absurde Weise beeinflussen soll.
Da du aber anscheinend von deinen "nachweislichen Erfahrungen" mehr als überzeugt bist interessieren mich deine Feststellungen schon.
Stell doch bitte ein paar Quellen zur Verfügung die deine Theorie bestätigen.


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Stell doch bitte ein paar Quellen zur Verfügung die deine Theorie bestätigen.





Eigene Erfahrungen, die ich in den letzten Jahren gesammelt habe... ?!

Soll ich Quellen für meine Erfahrungen im Spiel angeben? Man kann´s auch übertreiben!


Dinge, die sich herauskristallisieren, wenn man die Beiträge liest:

1.) Die Rota is´ zu stupide, so dass man leicht brainafk geht.
2.) Die überwiegenden Meinung der Leute, die meine Erfahrung teilen, wenn man sich die Beiträge durchliest und die Abstimmungsergebnisse anschaut.


----------



## Falwas (25. August 2010)

Wo sind denn nun die Quellen zu deinen absolut stumpfen Flames?

Ich frage mich grade ob du im RL auch solche Rückschlüsse auf Schwarze oder Behinderte ziehst. Anders kann ich mir diesen geistigen Ausfluss den du da fabrizierst nicht erklären.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2010)

Das gibts bei allen DD Klassen, vll konzentrierst dich zu sehr auf moonkins, oder es kommt dir nur so vor.
naja, BRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

Falwas schrieb:


> Wo sind denn nun die Quellen zu deinen absolut stumpfen Flames?
> 
> Ich frage mich grade ob du im RL auch solche Rückschlüsse auf Schwarze oder Behinderte ziehst. Anders kann ich mir diesen geistigen Ausfluss den du da fabrizierst nicht erklären.



Entspann´ dich mal wieder!


----------



## Olliruh (25. August 2010)

eulen haben keine nasen cO 
sehr verdächtig das ganze


----------



## Krezton (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Eigene Erfahrungen, die ich in den letzten Jahren gesammelt habe... ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. August 2010)

Ich hatte selber eine Baum-Eule auf 80 gezogen und auch in den 5er Innies ausgiebig gespielt in beiden Specs.
Seit einigen Wochen uhut sie allerdings nur ganz leise im Winterschlaf.
Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht das wäre so, weil mir zwei Chars reichen, aber vllt habe ich mich ja einfach nur instinktiv vor der Verblödung geschützt...hmmm

Zu deinen Kritikpunkten.

- Sternenfeuermassen Pull? Jawoll hab ich gemacht. Würde ich aber unter Anfängerfehler abhaken. Sowie Schurken die an Feuern sichtbarwerden oder Schamanen die mit ihren Totems pullen.

- BR oder Anregen auf Befehl verweigert? Tja kann schon sein, dass man das mal in der Hitze des Gefechts übersieht. Aber mal als Hinweis... die Dinger haben sowas wien CD (Kaltrunter auf deutsch).
Außerdem nutze ich anregen als sorgfältig egoistisch erzogener Mensch auch gerne mal auf mich selber (steinigt ihn)
Wenn dann also ein selbsternannter Besserwisser in der Innie rumblök: "BR auf Heal" und ich mit einem kurzen Blick auf das Icon erkenne das das Ding noch 2 Minuten und 23,345 Sekunden braucht bis es sich bequemt wieder zu funktionieren werde ich die Anfrage mitten im Kampf erstmal ignorieren (Anregen dasselbe).
Bedauerlicherweise kommt man anschliessend aber auch nicht mehr dazu was zu erklären, weil man plötzlich zwangsweise die Gruppe verlassen muss *seufz*

Mir fallen in dem Zusammenhang viel eher die Schurken ein, die in der Regel halbtransparent neben der nächsten Gruppe auf und ab hüpfen und wie ein astmathischer Truthan ein permanentes gogog von sich geben.
Gerne pullen sie dann aus lauter Frust auch schon mal schnell selber um dann den Gimp Heiler zu beschimpfen 

Daher immer freundlich friedlich nach dem Motto

Eule mit Weile


----------



## Falwas (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Entspann´ dich mal wieder!




Ich bin total entspannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke du bist einfach eine von den wenig wirklich guten Spielern. Und als solche(r) wirst du festgestellt haben das ein Großteil deiner Mitspieler nicht mit dir mithalten kann, weil du halt ganz einfach besser bist. Das ist im Grunde nicht verwerflich.

Verwerflich ist jedoch so einen Flamethreat zu erstellen und andere Spieler die einfach nicht dahinter steigen wie sie besser werden, gnadenlos (und noch mit einer Umfrage) fertig zu machen. Wenn ich du wäre... dann wär ich lieber ich.


----------



## Falwas (25. August 2010)

((Doppelpost))


----------



## PantheonX (25. August 2010)

Warum eulen so viel blödsinn machen?
ganz einfach!

die meisten leute (sehr häufig die die ihre klasse kaum beherrschen) spielen dd
damit sind bär und baum schon mal raus
bleiben noch katze und eule
aber die eulen haben ne größere range um mist zu bauen!

(starfall hat im übrigen ne range von 30m und mit glyphe eine von 15m)

p.s.: näturlich gibts aber unter allen klassen etwa den selben noobanteil
 	und es gibt auch eule die ihre klasse beherrschen - nur die negativbeispiele fallen stärker auf


----------



## Rhaven (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure konstruktive und dekonstruktive Kritik!
> (...und nehmt diesen Beitrag nicht allzuernst) ^^
> 
> Greets G.



Pew Pew, das Gegenteil von konstruktiv ist destruktiv! Pew Pew....


----------



## JacobyVII (25. August 2010)

Also ich habe selber ne Eule gespielt..und ausser, dass ich 1x unabsichtlich in ICC den ersten raum gepullt habe, weil ich den Sternenregen AOE unterschätzt habe, trifft NICHTS auf mich zu. Ich habe vll ein bisschen Zeit gebraucht damit ich den richtigen Heiler gefunden habe für Anregen. Und was das gesamte Inni pullen angeht..dies habe ich nur dann gemacht, wenn ich mit nem bestimmten Freund drinnen war(er spielte Tank) und ich wusste, dass er es schafft, die alle auf einen Fleck zu pullen und zu tanken, damit man sie leicht wegbomben kann.

Wie du ja selbst erwähnt hast(wenn ichs mir ned eingebildet habe), gibt es bei jeder Klasse und Skillung Idioten und keine Idioten.


----------



## Renox110 (25. August 2010)

Ja. Jetzt wo du es sagst. Eulen machen immer so einen Blödsinn.


----------



## Eloquia (25. August 2010)

Die Eulen sind ausnahmeslos verrückte Terrorbestien, die wenn Sie erst mal im Kampfrausch sind, nicht aufzuhalten sind!

Das kann ins positive und negatvie laufen:

Es gibt sehr wenige, sehr gute Eulen, weil sie ziemlich unbekannt, aber dafür um so mächtiger sind.
Wenn die Frage kommt: "Welche Caster-Klassen gibt es?" Dann hört man als erstes immer Hexer und Magier.
Den Elementar-Schamanen hört man auch ab und zu. Aber Eulen sind ziemlich selten.

Die Rotation ist nicht schwer, aber man muss sie erstmal genau kennen und können.
Und dies können nur die wenigsten.

Ich spieler auch eine Eule und ich bin immer der erste im DPS.
Die Eule ist momentan die stärkste Caster-Klasse, aber nur, wenn die Person, die Eule auch spielen kann!
Ich muss sagen, dass ich aber die Rotation von Destro-Hexern noch simpler und langweilig finde.

Am meisten macht es mir Freude, auf den Finsternis Procc zu warten, und dann mit Zorn 10k + crits in 1 sek zu machen oder in 1,5k Sek 15k crits mit Sternenfeuer!

Sternenregen...oo ja...wer kennt das nicht:
Der unberechenbare AOE-Aggro-Zauber! Aber auch der stärkste instant Zauber momentan! Ein Stern macht so viel Schaden, wie ein Zorn und das ohne Zauberzeit und direkt hintereinander!
Der beste Burst!


@ Verfasser des Threads: Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass die Eule CD auf BR und Anregen hat.
 	Ich habe das immer, und dann wird gesagt, mach BR auf xx und Anregen auf yy.

Ich glaube, dass die WoW-Welt einfach so stark von dem Terror-rasenden Zorn der Eulen beeindruckt ist, dass man vergisst, auf das restliche Können der Eulen zu achten!

Und wer sagt, er nimmt keine Eulen mit, der ist selber Schuld:
5% Zaubercrit 
3% Zaubertrefferchance
3% erhöhte Zaubercritchance gegen ein Ziel 
BEST-DPS

Battlerezz, Anregen UND Mitheilung in kniffligen Situationen

& natürlich	den unglaublichen Flair der Terrorbestien-Eulen-Gestalt

...Wer lässt sich das schon entgehen?


Eulen sind die beste Caster-Klasse momentan in WoW




Eulen - Power *pew,pew* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zelag (25. August 2010)

also bei meinen raids machen die och nur müll aber so was von und wenn ich mir im recount noch die cc - unterbrecher anschaue wird mir alles  klar :-D

nein nur spass machen genauso wie jeder andere fehler! kommt halt auf die person dahinter an.

aber mal an die pfeiffen die sich hier so aufgeilen das ist nur spass ihr müsst nicht beleidigend oder ähnliches werden es ist nur ein spiel!

lg


----------



## Deis (25. August 2010)

Also meine Erfahrung mit Warlocks ist, dass sie immer genau dann Aderlass casten wenns gerade am vollkommen unguenstigstens ist.
DDler tot, Healer bekommt Haue, Tank weiss net so recht was zu tun ist, was macht der Hexenmeister? Stimmt. Aderlass. Aber natuerlich nicht Stufe 1, um sich damit zu pushen, nein wir nehmen direkt Stufe 10 damit der Heiler richtig Streß bekommt.

Warlocks setzen sich zum reggen auch generell nie hin. Ich habs auch gerne wenn zuegig durch die Inis geht, aber wenn der Healer eh schon kaum Mana hat, weil, der Trash vllt. mal etwas laenger gedauert hat, dann noch Aderlass zu casten anstatt sich zu setzen grenzt schon an dreistigkeit, bloedheit, BrainAFK, was auch immer.

Ach falscher Thread, sorry.


Also meine Erfahrung mit Fury Kriegern ist, dass sie immer Abfangen noch bevor mein Bär oder mein Krieger Tank am Trash sind und mit dem ersten Schlag, neben Wirbelwind, direkt Spalten zuenden. Natuerlich in Kombination mit Todeswunsch und Tollkühnheit.

Ach, schon wieder falscher Thread. Tut mir vielmalst Leid.


Also meine Erfahrung mit ...


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (25. August 2010)

Da ich selber Eule spiele spiele ich grad mit dem Gedanken hier mal bisschen gegenzuflamen aber... ich begnüge mich damit diesen Thread innerlich als totaler Schwachsinn zu kennzeichnen *kennzeichne*. Okay, fertig.


----------



## Vadesh (25. August 2010)

Wenn ich mit meiner Eule unterwegs bin, mach ich mir manchmal und auch nur in Situationen, in denen eigentlich nichts (viel) schlimmeres passieren kann, den Spaß die Mobs mit dem Typhoon wegzuschupsen. Natürlich nicht bei jeder Mobgruppe, die Fähigkeit hat ja schließlich 'nen Cooldown. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber BR, Anregen und in brensligen Situationen mal 'ne Gelassenheit mach ich eigentlich schon. Wobei eigentlich eigentlich kein richtiges Wort ist.


----------



## ZerocxVII (25. August 2010)

Es stimmt das es nur wenige Eulen gibt die ihre Klasse beheerschen. Ich spiel selber Eule im 25 Hero Content und muss sagen das Eule leider nicht die Stärkste Caster KLasse ist was dps angeht. Weil die Dots die Dps total im Keller ziehn wenn der Tank mal den Boss ausser Range zieht -,-.


----------



## Skikurt (25. August 2010)

bääääämm Moonfire bääääämm Moonfire bääääämm Moonfire


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

Vorläufiges Fazit:

1.) Die Eulenrota is´ zu einfach und begünstigt es, "brainafk"  zu gehen.
2.) Sternenfeuer hat einen zu großen Wirkradius.
3.) Ein Großteil der Leute hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
4.) Viele Eulenspieler haben einen Hang zur Selbstironie (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel..manche sind auch todernst...ka, wie man das vereinen kann).
5.) Ja...Eulen sehen merkwürdig aus, aber wir versuchen sie deswegen trotzdem nicht zu diskriminieren.
6.) Eulen im Raid zu haben ist eine Belustigung für die ganze Gruppe und kann die Nerven der Raidleader stark beanspruchen.
7.) Eulen haben einen tollen Tanzstil.
8.) BR hat IMMER CD
9.) Anregen brauchen sie selbst., weil der Healer damit eh keinen Schaden macht.
10.) Hexer sind mindestens genau so doof.
11.) DKs mag immer noch keiner.


----------



## Braamséry (25. August 2010)

Ich hab es nur als Baum miterleben dürfen. Dafür umso öfter.

Mal dafür ein grundlegendes Beispiel:

Ein Tank/Heal verreckt und ich mach nen BR.
Im TS wurds angesagt und alle wissen es.
30sec später verreckt ein weiterer Heal/Tank und alle schreien die Eule an, dass sie doch nen BR auf denjenigen machen soll. Als der Kampf dann im Wipe endete wird natürlich von der Eule der Baum, ich, angemault, weil ich ja nicht gerezzt habe.
Sowas erlebt man nicht bei Katzen oder arbeitslosen Bären. Die rezzen meist sofort wenn man es sagt.
Aber bei Eulen immer wieder.
Da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## Square123 (25. August 2010)

Ich spiel ebenfalls ne Eule im Endcontent Icc 25... 
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass die Eule schon geil abgeht, wenn sie ersteinmal in ihrer "Rota" drin is. Das Problem is dadrin zu bleiben. Nen B-rezz, wenn ich in der Zornphase bin? Niemals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür gibts Bäumchen + Ferals!

Wir sin 2 Eulen im 25er und unsere Tanks hassen uns, wenn wir zusamm beim Trash sind, weil wir zum einen dauernd Aggro ziehen und zum anderen der Finger immer so auf der Typhoon-Taste juckt xD Aber das nehm eig immer alle ganz easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is ja auch nur Spaß xP

Aber zu diesem Starfall-Gedöns muss ich sagen: Der eine kann mit der Range umgehen und der andere halt nich :/ Schade, aber entspricht der Realität -.-


----------



## timinatorxx (25. August 2010)

Wenn ich als eule dabei bin geht es nur BOOOM!!!!!BÄNG!!!!!!!!!!"fliegendekörperteile" MUHAHAHA....

um zum thema zurück zu kommen ...._* ja !*_


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Viele Eulenspieler haben einen Hang zur Selbstironie (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel..manche sind auch todernst...ka, wie man das vereinen kann).



Die Frage ist gut.
Wie kann man aussehen wie ein fürchterlich verunglücktes Experiment von Dr. Moreau und dabei ernst bleiben?
Ich hoffte immer auf einen männlichen Blutelfen in meine Gruppe. Die sehen noch dämlicher aus und ich bin abgelenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saibot1207 (25. August 2010)

Es wirkt sich nicht auf das Gehirn aus.

Nur WAHNSINNIGE beschließen Eule zu werden ( so wie ich)



nichts macht mehr Spaß als als Dicke Eule verwandelt in Icc trash Räumen absichtlich Sternenregen anzumachen und ALLES zu pullen (Fokusglyphe is was für Weicheier... is meine Meinung)

in diesem Sinne:

DA IST WAHSINN...

NEIN, das ist MOONKIN DRUID!! *typhoon, knockback in die Grube des Todes*


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

saibot1207 schrieb:


> DA IST WAHSINN...
> 
> NEIN, das ist MOONKIN DRUID!! *typhoon, knockback in die Grube des Todes*


/made my day...^^


----------



## Pariktus (25. August 2010)

hm kann es mir auch nicht erklären aber i-was ist dran an der Sache^^

also ich spiele einen holy pala seit BC ziemlich erfolgreich und sehr gut meine stam raids haben immer super gefunst die gilde wollte so selten wie möglich auf mich verzichten ergo ja bin ein speiler der skill hat und sich einen kopf macht ...
aber seit dem ich in wotlk meine heule ausgepackt habe hatte ich nach 4 Wochen absolutes raid verbot mit der eule .... könnte daran liegen keinen heiler als dd einzustellen aber mit andern dd klasse (warri schurke hunter ) werde ich immer gern mitgenommen

aber bei der eule schaltet das Hirn oft aus

BR und anregen ist kein ding das bekomm ich hin ....
bin leider son sternenfeuer typ^^

mfg
pari


----------



## Snagard (25. August 2010)

jo kenn ich viele idioten nehmen in icc zb am anfang beim trash starfall her OHNE DIE FOKUS GLYPHE (ich hab se drin )
http://eu.wowarmory....en&cn=Threnduil ^^
und dann wird natürlich ( da locker mal n RADIUS ( also die hälfte von nem kreisdurchmesser^^) 30 meter beträgt jedoch ist der genaue wert noch nicht ermittelt^^)
dann is ja klar , dass sowas passiert

edit : taifun is auch n assi skill wenn man den im PVE hernimmt weil man sämmtliche aggro der meeles zieht ^^ (hat natürlich auch was wie zb bei dreamwalker ^^)


----------



## Held² (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Die Geschichten, die ich zu diesen Themen erzählen könnte, würde jeden Rahmen sprengen.
> Es sei dazu gesagt, dass das häufigste, was ich vor dem Erwachen beim Geistheiler gesehen habe, eine Eule war, die seelenruhig Zorn gecastet hat, während der letzte Healer oom in der Gegend rumgestanden hat, oder ein Plattenmelee verzweifelt versuchte einen amoklaufenden Boss davon abzuhalten, am frisch erschlagenen Tank vorbei auf´s Castercamp zuzulaufen.



Stimmt schon der Heal von einem DD ist in Raids richtig Imba!!!1

Oh man ... Eine Eule kann von einem ICC BOss kaum den schaden wegheilen einfach weil zuviele Talente fehlen und die Eule innerhalb von 1 Minute (wenn die Tanks überhaupt solange überleben können) OOM geht

das einzige was stimmt ist das Eulen sehr gerne mit Sternenregen alles pullen... aber das passiert einem einmal und dann benutzt man sternenregen nur noch bei Bossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Stimmt schon der Heal von einem DD ist in Raids richtig Imba!!!1
> 
> Oh man ... Eine Eule kann von einem ICC BOss kaum den schaden wegheilen einfach weil zuviele Talente fehlen und die Eule innerhalb von 1 Minute (wenn die Tanks überhaupt solange überleben können) OOM geht
> 
> ...




Geht um _Anregen_.
Keiner verlangt von einer Eule zu heilen.


----------



## Vitany2910 (25. August 2010)

Morélia schrieb:


> Veto.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dito^^

noch besser sind diejenigen, die mich fragen, ob ich als healer mitkomme. meine standardantwort: mein name ist programm und wenn ich healer wäre, würd ich baum heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilim (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Zudem melden sich die Eulen im TS grundsätzlich mit tiefen Männerstimmen zu Wort...ausnahmslos!



Ok das kann ich bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonnst hatte ich aber eher wenig Problemen mit Eulen.
Aber ich habe das Gefühl Eulen verlassen abgesehen von dem Heiler am schnellsten die Randomgruppe.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. August 2010)

Nach 5 Jahren WoW kann ich sagen: Eulen sind irgendwie komisch. 

Auf meinem alten RP-Realm waren die einzigen Kiffer, die ich kannte, drei Eulen. Die haben sich aber immer die volle Ladung gegeben.


----------



## Held² (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Geht um _Anregen_.
> Keiner verlangt von einer Eule zu heilen.



dir ist aber schon bewusst das anregen auch einen CD hat oder? ein Heiler sollte vorher sagen ob er anregen brauchen wird oder nicht weil sonst halte ich die Fähigkeit immer auf CD


----------



## Gwendolynn (25. August 2010)

JA ich weiß, dass Anregen eine CD hat...und ich weiß, dass den Eulen auch manchmal für sich selbst benutzen.
Allerdings sollte man auch ein Auge auf den Raid haben und sehen, wenn ein Healer oom geht (sei es nun, weil er gerezzt werden musste, oder weil er alleine heilt).


----------



## Ukmâsmú (25. August 2010)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






80% der eulen denen ich schon begegnet bin sind eher mehr auf dem BRRRRRRRRRRRRR Tripp mit schaum vorm mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



allerdings sind auch 99% der Schurken irgendwie strange.

seltsamerweise waren die normalsten leute bis jetzt alle sammt Bäume wie mir mal aufgefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> JA ich weiß, dass Anregen eine CD hat...und ich weiß, dass den Eulen auch manchmal für sich selbst benutzen.
> Allerdings sollte man auch ein Auge auf den Raid haben und sehen, wenn ein Healer oom geht (sei es nun, weil er gerezzt werden musste, oder weil er alleine heilt).



und wieso kann nicht der Heile einfach im TS sagen das er wahrscheinlich Anregen brauchen wird?


----------



## Cybereule (25. August 2010)

Meh teh Solar-Chicken aint stupid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meh crazy   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moonkins sind nicht blöd, sie wollen den Eindruck erregen! *<3 Moonkin Pvp, <3 <3 Ingi Moonkin PvP , <3<3<3 Cataclysm Moonkin Ingi Pve/PvP* Achja, und den Resto mag ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der hüpfende Mondkin macht nur die anderen verrückt, nichts weiter!


----------



## Excelsion (25. August 2010)

Fragen wir mal so: Benutzen Vergelterpaladine im Kampf regelmäßig Hand des Schutzes oder Handauflegen?

Ich finde nicht, dass das Problem nur bei Eulen auftritt, dass die meisten Spieler ihre lebensrettenden Supportfähigkeiten oft verdrängen. 

Bossencounter sind ein DPS Race. In BC waren die Bosskämpfe häufig in der Hinsicht verschärft, das Voidzones, AoE und Vergleichbares oft verheerenden Schaden anrichten konnten, wenn man nicht rechtzeitig dagegen vorging. Solche Situationen, welche die Eigeninitiative der Spieler fördern selbst für ihr Überleben zu sorgen, gibt es in WotLK fast nicht mehr. Man hat in der Regel sehr leistungsfähige Heiler, die nahezu jeden Fehler ohne große Umstände ausbügeln können, die Tanks sind sehr überlebensfähig und notfalls kann auch mal Platte eine Weile offtanken. 
Es ist also nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass ein DD da mal vergisst oder verschläft, dass er die Situation maßgeblich hätte verbessern können. Solche Denkakrobatik ist zur Zeit einfach nicht gefordert. Menschen passen sich an und sie denken in der Regel nicht mehr, als sie müssen. Und da zur Zeit kein Gedanke ans Überleben vergeben werden muss, liegt die Konzentration ganz auf DPS.

...

Eulen sind aber trotzdem komisch.


----------



## Snagard (25. August 2010)

wegen brs ich warte immer damit bei bossen und werde sicher nich den schlechtesten dd der nach 20 s verreckt rezzn ... lieber heb ich mir den für n top dd oder n healer auf oder halt tank^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (25. August 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das der TE irgendwie eine Klasse einfach flamen will.

Das Problem ist nur das Druiden eine Hybridklasse sind (wie hieß es bei Barlow können alles bloß nichts richtig) doch dann kamm WotLK und Hybride machten plötzlich Schaden

Das freute diese HybridDDs so das sie Ihre eigentlichen Aufgaben die sie auch in vergangen Zeiten verwendet haben, einfach vergessen haben nachdem Motto

So viel Glitzer so viele GROSSE GELBE ZAHLEN meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr 

So andere Klasse bringen auch Sachen mit in den Raid CC, Decursen u Aggroaufbau aber da haben die Devs Mist gebaut u eben diese Sachen etwas böse vernachlässigt.

Und was in Raids/Inis nicht mehr von Nöten ist verlernt man zu gerne (Übung heißt das Zauberwort)

So Fragen ??


----------



## Jobbl (25. August 2010)

Ich würde das eher als Zufall bezeichnen.

Edit: Brrrrr Moonfire Brrrr Moonfire Brrrr Moonfire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (25. August 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das der TE irgendwie eine Klasse einfach flamen will.
> 
> Das Problem ist nur das Druiden eine Hybridklasse sind (wie hieß es bei Barlow können alles bloß nichts richtig) doch dann kamm WotLK und Hybride machten plötzlich Schaden
> 
> ...



Wo darf ich unterschreiben?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Der Druide kann halt sehr viel und die guten Druiden zeichnen sich nicht nur mit DPS aus (auch wenn natürlich mitunter!), sondern auch  mit Reaktionsvermögen und Support!


----------



## yves1993 (25. August 2010)

Boomkin --> Starfall --> PvP King

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLKmbulfcAc 

Worst.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (25. August 2010)

man muss hier ganz klar unterscheiden ^^
zwischen den 1st specc eulen denen alles egal ist außer ihr platz im penismeter und natürlich
die 2nd specc eulen die als 1st specc entweder katze/bär/baum sind und somit einen höheren skilllvl vorweisen können ;P

ne ist alles vom spieler abhängig und manchmal auch von der uhrzeit ;P


----------



## iShock (25. August 2010)

Excelsion schrieb:


> Fragen wir mal so: Benutzen Vergelterpaladine im Kampf regelmäßig Hand des Schutzes oder Handauflegen?
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass aufgrund von Zornige Vergeltung Handauflegen nicht sofort genutzt werden kann (30 Sek glaub ich) und als Dd hab ich auch nur rudimentär den gesamten Raid im Auge... fürs Heilen sind immer noch Heiler zuständig ^^


in punkt 2 geb ich dir vollkommen recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (25. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nach 5 Jahren WoW kann ich sagen: Eulen sind irgendwie komisch.
> 
> Auf meinem alten RP-Realm waren die einzigen Kiffer, die ich kannte, drei Eulen. Die haben sich aber immer die volle Ladung gegeben.



Wo du es sagst - geht mir ähnlich mit den moonkins.
Da sind einige kiffer unterwegs...

Aber - ob sie nur so eulen können oder Eule spielen, weil sie kiffen...k.A. Das wäre mal eine Studie wert.

Schräge Gestalten sind jedenfalls definiv oft als Eule on the road and in the raid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (25. August 2010)

Ja wenn ich mit meiner Eule unterwegs bin mache ich echt nur Mist.
Ist beim Ele oder Warri ganz anders.
kA wieso das so ist.. aber finde es i-wie lustig.

=)


----------



## Goldenes Klo (25. August 2010)

Ich war auch mal "so´ne" Eule... jetzt liegen Push to Talk und Sternenregen auf unterschiedlichen Tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Klo.


----------



## Chillers (25. August 2010)

Goldenes schrieb:


> Ich war auch mal "so´ne" Eule... jetzt liegen Push to Talk und Sternenregen auf unterschiedlichen Tasten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach, DAS ist es also...
...und ich meinte schon, Eulen können nur im Regen sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mmd/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordewikinger (25. August 2010)

Moonkins entstehen wenn ein normaler druide eine wald und wiesenohreule mal kräftig durchbürstet ...
und auch im PvP sind Moonkins ungefähr so intelligent wie ein chinesischer Angelbot ohne Angel "brrr, Moonfire, brrr Moonfire, brrr Moonfire" XD


aber genug mit dem meister barlow 
ich hab das hier genannte phänomen auch des öfteren erleben dürfen/können/müssen XD


----------



## Hordewikinger (25. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> /made my day...^^



mine too XDD


----------



## Chillers (25. August 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> mine too XDD



aber ich liebe die eulen. Immer wieder schön, sowas einzigartiges dabei zu haben.
Mache mir öfter den joke und verstecke mich in denen und heile sie und was sie dann so herausbomben, ist ja schon...erstaunlich, oder?
Und wenn wir überleben, ist ein Pfeifchen umsonst immer drin- also- was wollt ihr?


----------



## lilithb (25. August 2010)

Throgan schrieb:


> Aufgabe 1, die Gruppe wipen! =)
> 
> bez..Sternfeuer...Bomben, Aggro -> Wipe =)
> 
> Ich find Eulen Cool =)



YEAH! eulenpower!


----------



## Zodttd (25. August 2010)

Das liegt defintiv an der Eule da kann halt nur ausrasten wenn man so ein Vogelviech mit nem geschätzten BMI von 70 steuert.
Ich versteh nicht wie man in eine Eule spielen kann ohne dabei ständig unter 50% HP zu sein, außer bei Bossen, da liegt man sofort im Dreck weil man instinktiv overnuked.


----------



## Amraam (25. August 2010)

Ich selber spielDämo-Hexer
Am besten ist immernoch ein Eule/Hexer team.

Was bei mir mal passiert ist:

ich saate (ein dot, der nach 10 secunden nen schönen AoE auslöst) mein ziel, Eule haut (keine ahnung wie der "ich schmeis meinen gegner zurück"-skill jetzt heist)es in die nähe der nächsten mobgruppe -> Saat geht hoch.


zum thema oom..

Mana alle, keeein problem wozu gibts aderlass , gesagt getan, Mana-leiste wieder voll -> wird mir ein anregen reingeknallt...


aber nix gegen ein Hexer/Hexer team..

einer saatet den Mob, der andere feart :S


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (25. August 2010)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, muss ich mir doch glatt selber mal eine Eule machen...Nur um zu sehen, wie das so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (25. August 2010)

<- Fühlt sich nicht angesprochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (25. August 2010)

Paranoia.

Bye.


----------



## Reverend Bluesman (25. August 2010)

Ich hab´s immer geliebt meinen Moonkin zu spielen und nie den Ehrgeiz gehabt, auf Platz 1 im Damage zu stehen, weil ich den Moonkin immer als Supportklasse verstanden habe. Naja, früher jedenfalls. Bei den ersten Naxx-Raids kam ich dann in´s grübeln. Ich weiss nicht mehr welcher Boss, jedenfalls wurd´s auf einmal hektisch. Die ersten starben, darunter ein Heiler und der Tank steuerte auf den Tod zu. Ich schnell den Tank notdürftig hochgeheilt und noch ein paar hots drauf, br auf den Heiler, noch´n Anregen drauf und Gelassenheit gezündet. Danach wieder Moonkin und Schaden. Boss geschafft und ich stolz und völlig happy im TS "Mann, war das ein cooler Kampf!". Verständnisloses Schweigen im TS.
 Und im ersten Ony25 Raid eine ähnliche Situation. Trotzdem noch auf Platz 7 im Damage. Hinterher wollten noch ein paar Leute Ony10 hinterher machen und wollten noch eine Eule dazu haben. Habe mich im TS angeboten und durfte mir dann anhören "Ey nee, tut uns echt leid, aber Du machst echt zuwenig Schaden."
 Und ihr wisst ja alle, wie es heute in WotLK mit dem GS und dps Wahn so aussieht. Mein Fazit: Ich reiss´ mir kein Bein mehr aus. Bin eben DD, daran werde ich gemessen und gut. Und ich habe auch nie (auch nicht bei anderen) gehört: "Mann, die Eule xy musste mitnehmen, die ist ein total geiler Supporter!".

 So, ich muss los. Irgendwo muss viel Zorn gecastet werden.


----------



## Amraam (25. August 2010)

ja, der gs und dps wahn ist .. doof.

der DPS wahn wurde allerdings von Blizz selber gemacht, da sehr viele bosse enrage-timer hatten , nachdehren ablauf die gruppe eigentlich wipt.

Sprich, kommt nicht genug damage rüber, wars das.  


Diese "unsitte" jetzt rauszubekommen... schaft blizz nichmer.


----------



## saibot1207 (25. August 2010)

Stop!  Moonkin Time *mc hammer dance*

can't beat me. dundundundun. I'm moonkin, cant touch me


Ps: damit  kann man meinen geisteszustand relativ gut messen


----------



## Zodttd (25. August 2010)

Oh man dieser Thread ist so epic..

Hab in den letzten Tagen vielleicht 3 Stunden WoW gespielt insgesamt, aber durch den Thread hab ich richtig Bock auf eine Randomhero-Moonkinrampage-Nacht!


----------



## Cybereule (25. August 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Oh man dieser Thread ist so epic..
> 
> Hab in den letzten Tagen vielleicht 3 Stunden WoW gespielt insgesamt, aber durch den Thread hab ich richtig Bock auf eine Randomhero-Moonkinrampage-Nacht!


Mich kribbelts auch wieder doch noch vor Cata wieder  anzufangen, aber ich werde warten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Je länger man wartet, desto besser ist es, wenn man so vielen Veränderungen begegnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manolar (25. August 2010)

Also wirklich...was denkst du dir eigentlich?

Wir Eulen sind erstklassige Schadensausteiler! Da is keine Zeit für BR oder Anregen...macht beides keinen Schaden und kostet nur Mana...ich brauch ja auch soooo viel davon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein mal im Ernst: 

Mir ist das auch schon aufgefallen! 
Einer der Tanks liegt tot am Boden und das Eulchen bruzzelt weiter Sternenfeuer auf den Boss, ansagen werden ignoriert...der Kampf führt zum wipe, ein BR hätte das zu 100% verhindert...selbiges gilt fürs Anregen!

Ich selbst spiele eine Eule, bin in der Hinsicht aber ganz anders und schau, dass ich BR und Anregen verteile wenn sie gebraucht werden. Man sollte also nicht alle Eulen über einen Kamm schären.

zum Thema Unfug: Sternenregen ist ideal um den Raid auf Trab zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (25. August 2010)

Manolar schrieb:


> zum Thema Unfug: Sternenregen ist ideal um den Raid auf Trab zu halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit einer übereifrigen Eule wird der versteckte HM im Trash aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saibot1207 (26. August 2010)

Eulen sind so cool, die Pinkeln Eis würfel



Gott sprach: es werde Licht
da antwortete die Eule: Pew Pew Moonfire Brzzz

Einmal hat es das gerücht gegeben Eine Eule hätte ein Duell verloren. das war natürlich eine Lüge, von den Eulen in die welt gesetzt um mehr Duelle machen zu können


----------



## The-Dragon (26. August 2010)

Ich stell mir das grad irgendwie bildlich vor, wie der Eulenspieler, wenn es an den Bosskampf geht, so nen Schwingvogel auspackt (ihr wisst schon, die Teile die von alleine immer rauf und runter gehen), auf die Taste für Zorn setzt und dann gemütlich afk geht, bis im TS die Lootverteilung losgeht.

Mal ehrlich, ich hab auch schon Eule gespielt und es ist einfach toll, Zorn zu casten. Vor Allem mit viel Tempowertung, da caste ich den schneller als ich globalen CD hab. Da bin ich so mit Tasten drücken beschäftigt, das ich den Rest gar nicht mitkriege. Was anregen angeht, brauch ich selber. Und Battlerezz ist Aufgabe der Bäumchen.

ABER: Wie schon oft erwähnt: Wie bei jeder anderen Klasse gibts eben auch bei Eulen gute und schlechte Spieler. Ich vermute mal eher, das der dumme Gesichtsausdruck der Eule den Eindruck des TEs stark gefördert haben und einfach seine Aufmerksamkeit auf Eulen gelenkt haben, auch wenn er in der ganzen Zeit noch viele andere schlechte Spieler erlebt hat.

Ich persönlich hatte von Anfang an viel Respekt vor Druidenspielern und hielt sie eigentlich immer für sehr fähige, gute Spieler. Was nicht zuletzt daran lag, das ich die Klasse durch die verschiedenen Formen immer für recht kompliziert hielt. Und jetzt, wo ich selber einen Druiden spiele, hat sich dieser Eindruck eben bestätigt, auch wenn man jede Druidenform auch mit nur einer Taste spielen könnte.


----------



## Damoriana (26. August 2010)

tjoa das mit der tiefen männerstimme kann ich dir wiederlegen 
ich spiele auch eine eule und ich bin weiblich :-P

naja ok ich hab mich auch nicht immer unter kontrolle wenn ich in eule bin aber das ist was anderes ;-)


----------



## jimbeàm (26. August 2010)

Hi
Ich spiel selber Eule da mein 2.speck Baum ist und Healbot bei mir auch in Vogelform an ist kommt BR/Anregen auch sofort nach
Ansage
Aber ihr könnt von nem Gelegenheitsspieler nicht Erwarten das er sich Addons auf den Rechner haut die er zum dmg machen
ned braucht
In nem 25er auf die schnelle nen Spieler zu finden der nach irgendwas schreit ist halt ned so einfach


----------



## Teaclis (26. August 2010)

ich denke das mit den eulen ist leicht erklärt. sogut wie jede klasse hat eine schwarze skillung für mich eine skillung die in vergleich zu den anderen zwei nicht wichtig ist und meist auf ausgemachten egomanen schliessen lässt (die trotzdem die klasse beherrschen könnten). wer statt bär/katze und/oder baum lieber diesen mage in federkleid mit geweih spielt hat das entweder gut überlegt oder will einfach nicht die verantwortung der anderen skillungen auf sich nehmen.
sicherlich sieht man solch eulenspieler viel blödsinn machen grade weil nen anfänger eher die spielen würde als nen bär weil der druck einfach weniger ist aber man sieht sie auch viel blödsinn machen weil sie viel können. als vergleich nen vergelterpala spielt aus meiner sicht meist ähnlich egoistisch und könnte eben so oft mal buffen/heilen/agro übernehmen und ähnliches statt dessen hab ich so oft gesehen wie der fröhlich weiter autohit an nem boss macht und sich dann nachdem er der letzte auf den beinen ist wundert wo alle sind.
mehr möglichkeiten mit ner klasse zuhelfen heisst eben auch automatisch mehr blödsinn aushecken zu können.
entweder das oder die gewöhnliche cast eule verbindet soviel frust und wut mit dem spielen weil ein mysteriöser und zugleich mächtiger druide in einen federsack mit geweih gezwängt wird um effektiv zu casten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syracrus (26. August 2010)

Also, ich selber bin auch Eule, mit Leib und Seele. Und bei mir hat sich noch niemand ( betone: NIEMAND ) über meine Spielweise aufgeregt bzw. aufregen müssen.
Brezz ist selbstverständlich ebenso wie anregen für die Heiler.
Das man nicht ständig Sternenregen in die Gruppen haut weiss man als Eulenkundiger eigentlich! Wer dies nicht tut, der tut mir leid und schaltet wirklich ab....  
Es ist vielleicht keine "Kunst" Eule zu spielen aber leider gibt es mehrere Klassen bei denen das nicht zutrifft. Als "echte" Eule achtet man auf seinen Mitspieler, weil man doch "eigentlich" Supporter ist und war ( Betonung auf war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Leider ist dies heute nicht mehr so selbstverständlich, grade bei den Randomraids.... da wirste dann geflamet wenn du zu wenig Schaden machst... das der Heiler aber deinetwegen kein Manaproblem hatte und der Tank trotz baumfreier Zone Druiden Hots drauf hat, sieht kein Schwein, ach ja der 2 Tank hatte n Brezz bekommen... was sagt uns das?  --> Eulen sind sonderbar und egoistisch! :-)

Ja klar gibt es davon einige... 
aber dann kann ich genauo fragen: schalten Palas ihr Hirn beim spielen ab? oder andere Klassen? DK z.B.?


Und Ja Gwendolynn: ich rede zwar im TS auch gerne  aber hinterher bereue ich es mit Randoms fast immer .... im Mom ist es so schlimm, obwohl es nur ein ganz normaler ICC Raid war unter meiner Leitung, das ich mich mit meinem Main schon öfter mal ausloggen muss wenn bestimmte Spieler on kommen
a la  XYZ ist jetzt online 
2 sec in Pink: huhu, na alles klar?


es nervt!


----------



## Milivoje (26. August 2010)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich eine ganz hervorragende Eule kenne, die neben Schaden machen sogar noch in der Lage ist, einen Raid zu leiten. Aber Vorurteile müssen bewahrt werden, Ausnahmen udn Regel, u know, daher meine These:
A spielt einen Druiden. Irgendwann beschließt er, von nun an sich als Range-DD zu versuchen. Also skillt er schön im Gleichgewichtsbaum rum, verpasst zwar mit Sicherheit das eine oder andere Pflichttalent, aber die Monnkingestalt wird mitgenommen. Nun kommt es zur ersten Verwandlung. Klick. Und verständlicherweise beginnt A nun, sich kaputt zu lachen. Wie der läuft. Und überhaupt. Und wenn der castet. Das Problem ist nur, dass A nie mehr damit aufhört, zu lachen. Wann immer er also in die Moonkin gestalt wechselt, ist er damit beschäftigt, sich glucksend vor Lachen auszuschütten. Um diesen "Verlust" zu kompensieren, wurde die Aura des Moonkin eingefügt.


----------



## Ehnoah (26. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: beeinflussen Frostmages die Raumtemperatur?



THIS!


----------



## WhiteSeb (26. August 2010)

Pah!
Das sehe ich als Diskriminierung!!!

1. Über mich als Eule hat sich noch niemand beschwer.
2. Ich bin auch in der Lage, Anregen oder BR zu verteilen, ohne, dass mich jemand drauf hinweist.
3. So tief ist meien Stimme jetzt auch nicht

Und zum Sternenregen:
Der hat keine Range.
Der fällt einfach auf jeden Mob in sämtlichen Gebieten und Instanzen.
NUR:
Die Mobs in den Instanzen kommen da nicht raus und die Mobs in den Gebieten rennen nach 50 Metern oder so ja eh wieder zu ihrer Route zurück.
Aber wenn man in ner Instanz is kommt halt schon alles angerannt ;P

Aber der Druide, vor allem als Moonkin, is halt ne Klasse für so Spielkinder wie mich ^^

Man kann rennen, schwimmen, fliegen und als Katze/Bär/Moonkin lustig tanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und grad beim Moonkin is es halt am geilsten, ganze Gegnermassen mit Sternenregen zu pullen und dann Hurricane.
Da bekommt man schön DPS raus ^^

Aber musste schon feststellen, dass das bei Cata nimmer so funktioniert.
Die nehmen mich auseinander ^^


----------



## Syracrus (26. August 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Und zum Sternenregen:
> Der hat keine Range.
> Der fällt einfach auf jeden Mob in sämtlichen Gebieten und Instanzen.
> NUR:
> ...





Wunderbar!  Ich schließe mich dir an :-)


----------



## Technocrat (26. August 2010)

Nun, Du mußt den Eulen verzeihen: es ist wie bei dem Magier in  diesem Comic - besser kann man es nicht sagen. Eulen sind halt so, sonst würden sie eine andere Klasse spielen.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (26. August 2010)

In unserem gildeninteren 10er Raid haben wir eine sehr nette (männliche, tiefstimmige) Eule. ;-)


----------



## mouzJade (26. August 2010)

Die Sache mit männlich/weiblich ist natürlich Käse.

Allerdings muss ich beim Rest zustimmen. Wir hatten bisher 3 verschiedene Eulen im Raid unserer Gilde. Und hier wird kräftig mit Starfall um sich geworfen. Geschlafen wird auch immer, BR natürlich nur auf Ansage (zweimaliger) und der ein oder andere Pala muss öfter nach Anregen schreien. Aber auch bei Modermiene sind die gut sichtbaren Gesellen kräftig am Stacks sammeln während sie in der grünen Pfütze stehend munter fröhlich lachend weiter Zorn casten. Das sie sich plötzlich nicht mehr bewegen können fällt erst beim Explodieren auf.
Zusammenfassend kann man sagen das wir mit unseren Eulen schon sehr viel Spaß hatten. 

Auch ich hab neulich im TS schon gesagt: "Eine gewisse Grunddurchgeknalltheit muss dringend vorhanden sein um Eule überhaupt spielen zu wollen/können."


----------



## Su-Si (26. August 2010)

Erst Jäger, dann DKs...jetzt werdens vielleicht Eulen? 




Ich schreibe es das erste Mal, aber das ist nun wirklich ein typischer Flame-Thread, an dem inhaltlich nicht viel dran ist. Nach einiger EZit kann man sich jede Klasse vornehmen und endlose Beispiele dafür finden, warum sie nicht beherrscht wird. Ich fand damals schon diese endlosen Beschwerden über Jäger und ihre Pets (ja, Eisfalle benutzen (damals noch wichtig), ja, Aggro aus, sollte man schon wisssen) und Hexer und ihre Pets (kam weit weniger oft vor, die Pets dagegen liefen trotzdem ab und an unaufgefordert durch die gegnerischen Reihen). Der TE will ja vermutlich nicht behaupten, dass Vergelter, Katzen, Eles oder was weiss ich im Gegensatz zu Eulen immer sofort die Heilung anwerfen, wenn sie es müssten (und ja auch rudimentär wie EUlen können)?

Da hat sich bei wem halt ein subjektives Bild über eine bestimmte Klasse gebildet...schnell ein Thread draus gemacht und: Flaming on! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






(Aso, ich spiele auch eine Eule/Baum, allerdings nur als 3rd Char, so dass ich mich nicht zu sehr angegriffen fühle)


----------



## Fad-K (26. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Zudem melden sich die Eulen im TS grundsätzlich mit tiefen Männerstimmen zu Wort...ausnahmslos!


Kann ich widerlegen! Wir hatten mal ein Mädel, dass Eule gespielt hat in der Gilde =D

Ansonsten kann ich dem Großteil deiner Behauptungen nur zustimmen ... leider.

Als ich früher noch Eule gespielt habe, war es allerdings selbstverständlich, sobald ein Heal oom war, oder kurz davor, ihm ein Anregen zu drücken oder wenn ein Heal bzw Tank umgekippt ist, instant einen BR rauszukloppen. Wie gesagt, ist eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit, die auch meinen Erfahrungen nach bei den meisten Eulen in Vergessenheit gerat ist...


----------



## Ademos14 (26. August 2010)

Bei mir in der Gilde sind alle Eulen mehr oder weniger durchgeknallt. Und das muss einfach so sein, sonst wären sie nicht so sympathisch...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (26. August 2010)

Also uns ist letztens aufgefallen 
Eulen das geht noch so, aber die Schurken die bei uns frei rumlaufen die haben 
*alle* einen an der Waffel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisz1984 (26. August 2010)

mag sein gibt wie 99% der leute sagen solche eulen und solche^^

wenn ich mir den poster durchlese frage ich mich mit was für leuten treibst du dich rum? ;-)

genauso wie in icc starfall klar.. das passiert vielleicht einmal oder 2 mal wenn es danach immer noch nicht klappen sollte dann ab umskillen^^
und wenn es dauernd nervt das die alles pullen such dir vernünftige leute mit denen man reingeht und nicht die erstbesten ninjainviten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also "kopf einschalten" bevor ihr invitet dann habt ihr das problem nicht =)


----------



## Moonfleure (26. August 2010)

Hey,

also ich habe auch einen Druiden, mit dem ich alle Skillungen bereits ausprobiert habe.
Letztendlich bin ich bei der Kombination Baum/Eule hängengeblieben mit der Priorität auf Baum.

Aus eigener Erfahrung muss ich aber sagen, dass ich dir widersprechen muss. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass mein IQ ins Grenzenlose sinkt, sobald ich umspecce und mich in die Eule verwandele.
Klar muss man sagen, dass eine Eule mehr auf ihre eigene Rotation achten muss, als vllt eine Destrohexe oder ein Schutzpaladin, aber ich meine so groß ist die Anstrengung nicht, zu erfassen, wann Finsternis procct oder Insektenschwarm ausläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch habe ich nicht das Problem, schnell ein Anregen zu geben, wenn ein Heiler kein Mana mehr hat oder ein Raidmitglied zu brezzen, wenns mal umfällt, auch nicht in kniffligen Situationen vllt mitzuheilen, das könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass mein komplettes UI eigentlich auf Heilung ausgelegt ist und mir somit eigentlich gar nichts entgehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige, wo ich deinen "Vorurteilen" Recht geben kann ist die Verwendung von Sternenregen, manchmal "unterschätzt" man da gerne mal die Reichweite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Moonfleure

For the Eule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tante Edit meint, ich habe keine dunkle, alte Männerstimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (26. August 2010)

So, jetzt sind hier ganz viele Druiden auf einem Haufen....nun tretet doch mal bitte den Beweis an, dass Eulen genauso doch klar denken können. 

Ich würde gerne einen reinen Druiden-Raid sehen mit 25 Tank-Bären, Melee-Katzen, Heiler-Bäumen und Eulen. Demnach müsste die Eulenrate überdurchschnittlich hoch sein und wenn man der Theorie des TE glauben schenken darf, dann müsste so ein Raid ziemlich chaotisch ablaufen. 

Und nicht vergessen: Screen it! ;-)


----------



## Famenio (26. August 2010)

Also ich kenne es nur aus unserem 25-er, dass wir uns jedes Mal an dem Trash gleich am Anfang
vorbeischleichen wollen und jedes mal macht, wenn wir beim Trash an der Seite sind
(den man ja wegmachen muss, sonst kommt man nicht vorbei) eine Eule Sternenfall 
und jedes Mal müssen wir dann doch wieder alles machen.
Würde ich mir langsam gedanken machen.


----------



## Mäuserich (26. August 2010)

Was ich grad im Thread zu Random-Gruppen Geschichten gelesen habe muss ich hier nochmal eben wiedergeben, passt einfach herrlich:



Sharkane schrieb:


> gestern wieder nen brüller erlebt. wir wollten den erfolg "liebe am spiess" machen. da wir eine eule mithatten, sollte diese in bär form den boss spotten, damit der tank auch aufgespießt werden kann. soweit so gut. als nun die eule in bär ging, schrieb er plötzlich.... wie kann ich den spotten?? .... dann schrieb der tank mit knurren.... dann die eule.... wie sieht das aus?? .... ach egal ich drück einfach alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum Thema ansich:

Ich muss tatsächlich sagen das ich zumindest ähnliche Tendenzen durchaus auch feststellen durfte. Nicht ganz so krass wie im Eröffnungspost beschrieben, aber ich würde die Eulen die ich bis jetzt getroffen habe mal so kategorisieren:

70% Hirn und Federn passen nicht zusammen
25% "OK"
5% in jeder Hinsicht herausragende Spieler

Wobei ich tendenziell viel Wahrheit in den Worten Barlows festellen durfte:
"Druiden sind einfach komisch, und damit meine ich nicht HaHa-komisch, sondern merkwürdig-komisch"

Einzig Bollwerk-DKs sind mir durch die Bank derart negativ aufgefallen, allerdings sind die "komischen" Druiden dabei zu 80% in ihrer Trotteligkeit doch ganz niedlich ^^


----------



## ftgzu (26. August 2010)

BA BA BA BÄÄÄÄM BÄÄÄM PEW PEW 
Zorn Zorn Zorn Zorn Sternfeuer Sternfeuer Sternfeuer Zorn Zorn Zorn Zorn Zorn Sternfeuer Sternfeuer Sternfeuer 
BA BA BA BÄÄÄÄM MÄÄÄM BÄÄÄÄM 

Hehe nächste Gruppe !


----------



## Minorjiel (26. August 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> ...allerdings sind die "komischen" Druiden dabei zu 80% in ihrer Trotteligkeit doch ganz niedlich ^^



Ha, das hat mit Psychologie und so zu tun! Dem pummelig-putzigen Zauberer mit Federn dran verzeiht man, aufgrund seines Erscheinungsbildes, den Blödsinn eher als dem schnöseligen Draenei-Magier. Einen ähnlichen Effekt kann man man Gnomen(mädchen) beobachten.


----------



## Liandrin (26. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> ...Zudem melden sich die Eulen im TS grundsätzlich mit tiefen Männerstimmen zu Wort...ausnahmslos!...



Ähem *räusper* Also ich geistere auch ab und an als Eule durch Azeroth und habe normalerweise keine tiefe Männerstimme... (ausser vielleicht, wenn ich mich mal gnadenlos Erkältet hab). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich muss dir in gewisser Weise recht geben und gestehn, dass ich mir die wahnwitzigen Selbst-(und auch Gruppen)mordaktionen als Eule viel schlechter verkneifen kann, als mit anderen Chars... keine Ahnung woran das liegt!? o.O
Eventuell am relativ lachhaften aussehen der Eule?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiss es nicht...
Hab mich jedenfalls auch schon gefragt was der Grund für dieses Phänomen sein mag.
Naja, lustig ist es trotzdem (für die Eule zumindest). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG 

Achja... fast vergessen: *Sternenregen FTW!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leikath (26. August 2010)

Also ich erbarme mich auch manchmal auf meinen Vogel einzuloggen und ZACK BÄM gehirn schaltet um in die Blödsinn-mach-Phase ich glaube das passiert nur weil Eulen unheimliche viele skills haben ala Sternregen oder TAifun um Blödsinn zu machen! das muss Blizz so geplant haben anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen aber beim MM hunter rutscht mir auch schonma der multishot und die Falsche mob grp ....  naja wofür gibts totstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg Leikath


----------



## Minorjiel (26. August 2010)

Liandrin schrieb:


> Achja... fast vergessen: *Sternenregen FTW!*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wenn der Sternenregen wieder alles durcheinander gebracht hat: *Eulenkatapult FTW* ... Arschbombe voll auf den Boss *BUUTZ*


----------



## Esda (26. August 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> *Eulenkatapult FTW* ... Arschbombe voll auf den Boss *BUUTZ*



Ne das geht anders...

wenn man bei LK hero diese lustigen Shadowtraps triggert (aka schwarze Flecken aufm Boden), knallts und man fliegt weg.
Das ist vorgestern unserer Eule passiert. 

Erster Kommentar: ich dachte, Eulen können nicht fliegen...?
Zweiter Kommentar: ey, die ham in England doch so 50 cm Riesenratten gefunden. Der hat Hunger und fliegt nur per Shadowtrap hin... 
( http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/wissen/tiere/11039910-Invasion-der-Monster-Ratten.html ).


----------



## UTlFin (26. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> [...]
> "Macht die Moonkingestalt eigentlich doof?"


nur jene die glauben in der eule zu stehen, wird sie vor kaelte, hitze und schaden schuetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [...]HINTERGRUND:
> Die Geschichten, die ich zu diesen Themen erzählen könnte, würde jeden Rahmen sprengen.[...]


darauf waere ich riesig gespannt 


> [...]Jedoch haben *meine Nachforschungen* ergeben, dass so etwas wie eine Rotation aus bei dieser Klasse nur rudimentär vorhanden ist und eigentlich mehr als genug Kapazitäten für die Beobachtung des Kampfverlaufes vorhanden sein müsste.[...]


ergebnisse deiner studien und umfragen bitte oeffentlich machen *gg*



> [...]Zudem melden sich die Eulen im TS grundsätzlich mit tiefen Männerstimmen zu Wort...ausnahmslos!


dasz frau Alice S. sich nu ned aufplustert und dir die augen auspickt!



> Und in letzter Zeit stellt sich mir immer öfter die Frage: Wie groß ist der AoE-Bereich von Sternenregen (...oder wie das Ding heißt) eigentlich ist, dass man damit den ganzen Trash einer kompletten Ini auf einmal pullen kann?


schreibs an blizz, dasz vllt manche ini's einfach zu klein gestaltet sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> - Sind diese nett ausschauenden, dicken, sypatischen Vogelbärenhirsche (...oder Hirschvögelbären) eigentlich immer so, trifft dieses Phänomen immer nur dann zu, wenn ich in der Nähe bin?


schoen, dasz du die moeglichkeit in betracht ziehst, den fehler auch bei dir zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> - Falls ihr die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht habt, woran kann das liegen und wie kann man es aufhalten?


gehe stets gut mit ihnen um


> - Vielleicht mag sich auch mal ein "Betroffener" zu Wort melden, der Änderungen der Wahrnehmung feststellen konnte, sobald er den Button "Moonkingestalt" gedrückt hatte!


schonma nach ner selbsthilfegruppe fuer durch eulen vernachlaessigte h1n5-geschaedigter gevoogelt...aehm, gegoogelt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> (...und nehmt diesen Beitrag nicht allzuernst) ^^


keine sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




grusz, Fin 

ps: doofer fred, habe mich trotzdem "beeult"


----------



## Taksoa (26. August 2010)

Ich meld mich dann auch mal zur Wort.
ich spiele meine Eule leidenschaftlich gern! Und ich bin nicht so wie oben beschrieben^^
Da wir atm im Lk Hc Progress sind, dürft ich mir das garnicht erlauben so brainafk da rum zu gimpen^^
Aber auch in 5er Instanzen , achte ich auf alles um mich herum. Schau nach ner gewissen Trashgruppenanzahl wieviel mana der Heiler noch hat , wenns wenig is, hau ich ihm n Anregen rauf. 

Ist ja auch nicht schwieriges bei xD

Hast wohl nur komische Eulen bei dir aufm Realm o0


----------



## bloodstar (26. August 2010)

entweder du hast einen komischen Humor oder du zockst zuviel.
Wie sollen ein paar Pixel soetwas ausrichten.


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. August 2010)

> da ich die ewig gleichen "GS=Müll"-, "Ninjalooter-haben-meine-Oma-geklaut"- und "WoW-wird-langweilig-wenn-man-24/7-spielt"-Threats so langsam satt habe, würde ich das Forum mal gerne mal etwas auflockern und ein Thema ansprechen, was mir schon lange auf der Seele brennt.
> 
> "Macht die Moonkingestalt eigentlich doof?"



"Enden Provokationen eigentlich in Flames?"
Ja.

Auf jeden Fall vom einen Flametopic ins nächste.


----------



## Vanisch (26. August 2010)

Ich bin Eule aus überzeugung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde die Eule einer der vielfälltigsten Klassen die es gibt. 




-zum leveln einfach imba

-im PVP kann sie jedem  das Wasser reichen

-im raid hat sie eine super Suporter Rolle und spielt trozdem in den vorderern Rängen mit




Was mich wundert dass Eulen angeblich Mana probleme haben sollten. Mir wird der blaue Saft  knapp beim Traumwandler wenn die Magier nicht unterbrochen werden und die Frostblitze durch kommen (saugen ja Mana ab). In jeder anderen Begegnung ist der blaue Balken fast zu 99% voll. (Nein habe keine Manaregpunkte verteilt im Skillbaum).




Meiner Meinung nach fällt die Eule halt sehr gut auf weil sie so gross ist und mann jeden miss Cast einfach gut sehen kann, unterstützt duch die schönen Leuchteffeckten. Pew Pew, Brrrrrrrrr Buuum, Pew Pew.

Zum Schluss noch 



saibot1207 schrieb:


> Eulen sind so cool, die Pinkeln Eis würfel
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Einfach so geil, 

Eulen an die Macht!!

In diesem Sinne have fun and a nice day


----------



## Blub Bekifft (26. August 2010)

Wenn ich den Beitrag so ansehe, glaube ich das der TE auch Eule spielt oder???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (26. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Es gibt überall Idioten unabhängig von der Klasse oder Skillung.
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Allerdings sag ich Eulen, die mir in Random-Inis begegnen auch gerne mal, daß sie ihren Sternenregen bitte mit Bedacht nutzen mögen... sicher ist sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daß Eulen ausnahmslos von Männern gezockt werden kann ich auch nich bestätigen, ich war mal in ner Gilde da gab's gleich zwei Eulen die von Frauen gespielt wurden. Und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, daß Frauen besonders bei Random-Gruppen sich im TS eher zurückhalten, eben wegen evtl. Anbandelungsversuchen verzweifelter Geilos. Man möge es ihnen nachsehen, zumal man ja nich mal nen weiblichen Char spielen kann, ohne daß man angeflirtet wird. In nem Gilden-TS hört man eigtl öfters mal Frauen mitreden, was ich nur begrüßen kann, da daß scheinbar nen guten Einfluss auf die Atmosphäre im TS hat. Ich für meinen Teil höre jedenfalls lieber ne Frau sächsisch reden, als nen Typen mit österreichischem Akzent (nix für ungut, ich kann den Akzent einfach nich ab.. der klingt so überheblich und so..). Aber zurück zum Thema...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eulen sind auch nur Menschen und können daher auch mal Schwächen haben, so wie alle anderen Chars auch. Da könnte ich ja genau so gut nen Thread darüber aufmachen, wieso Pala-DDs immer schon Weihe legen bevor man ne Gruppe richtig angetankt hat.. aber sowas gab's bestimmt schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwendolynn (26. August 2010)

Blub schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Beitrag so ansehe, glaube ich das der TE auch Eule spielt oder???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe heute morgen einen Selbstversuch gestartet...bin jetzt lvl 11, aber noch weit von der Moonkingestalt entfernt...^^

Ps.: Ich freue mich, dass es hier (für einen so provokatives Thema) relativ wenige, ernsthafte Flames kommen und das Thema in seiner halbernsten Art, genauso halbernst diskutiert wird.
Die persönlich Betroffenen verfügen wohl über einen ausgeprägten Humor und die anderen haben aus gegebenen Gründen wohl alle ein ähnliche Einstellung.

Greets G.


----------



## Kemar (26. August 2010)

Also ich habe nur bis Seite 4 gelesen, aber der Aussage das dies kein Flame-Thread ist kann ich nicht zustimmen. Allein die Aussage das Eule von "ADS-Kids" gespielt wird, ist ebenso wie die immer wieder kommenden Äußerungen zu arbeitslos, Kiddy usw. etwas, womit man eben negatives und "Flame-Bereitschaft" verbindet.
Abgesehen von der Tatsache das du wohl keine Ahnung von ADS hast, wenn ich mir deinen Post so durchlese.

Gründe, warum es negative Erfahrungen zu Eulen gibt, sind vielseitig:

1) Spielen von einem DD. Nicht das ich alle DDs über einen Kamm schere, aber diese neigen am häufigsten dazu, irgendwelche Fehler zu machen.
Wenn man das Spiel nur aus Sichtweise eines DD kennt und nicht über den Tellerrand schaut, dann kann der Eindruck entstehen, dass das Spiel zu einfach ist. Fehler müssen dann durch Tanks/Heiler kompensiert werden und wenn diese Brain-AFKler unterstützen, dann hat man solche Spieler, wie du sie beschreibst.
Das fängt an, wenn man nen Aggro ziehenden DD wie wild heilt oder Spott auf CD hält für die DDs.

2) Spielen der wohl vielfältigsten Klasse. Ich nehme an, das jeder Druide schon das ein oder andere Mal eine Skillung fernab von seiner Hauptskillung ausprobiert hat, der Druide lädt ja auch besonders dazu ein. Da passieren dann solche Fehler, wie du sie beschreibst, wenn man die Eule einfach mal ausprobiert.

3) Die meisten Tools um einen erfolgreichen Wipe zu verursachen. Da wäre erstens Sternenregen (nicht wie so oft mit Sternenfeuer zu verwechseln, welches nen Single-Target-Spell ist). Man sieht da keinen Radius, man kann diesen Zauber auch im Laufen einsetzen, das einzige was man mitbekommt sind lustige Sterne, die vom Himmel herabregnen und dann hin und wieder mal zu nem Fehlpull führen.
Dann gibt es auch noch Taifun (genauso beliebt wie das Donnerdingens bei Ele-Schamis). Hin und wieder wird auch damit dann ne Gruppe gepullt, nen Mob ausser Tank(aggro)reichweite geschossen oder sonstiges veranstaltet.
Und dann ist da noch die Reichweite (oh, ich habe nur auf meinen Instant gedrückt und schon gepullt). Etwas mit Castdauer kann man abbrechen, nen Instant allerdings nicht.

4) Raidframes. Die meisten Missgeschicke, über die berichtet wird geschehen in Raids. Abgesehen von der Tatsache, das aufgrund des größeren Instanz-Design auch die Reichweite neu abgeschätzt werden muss gibt es da noch etwas anderes.
Als Tank sollte man ne Raidframe-Anzeige haben, um zu sehen, wenn jemand Aggro hat. Als Heiler um besser Heilen zu können. Als Katze (gefühlt) um eine bessere Akzeptanz in Raids zu haben. Eine Katze bringt dem Raid außer nem BR und Anregen meist nicht viel, da will man wenigstens damit unterstützen können (ja, ich weiß das Katzen auch 5% Crit und eventuell noch mehr zu bieten haben). Abgesehen von der Tatsache das ne Katze und nen Bären nur wenige Talentpunkte unterscheiden und die Katze durchaus schonmal Bär ausprobiert haben kann.
Und ne Eule? Die bringt so gut wie alle wichtigen Raidbuffs mit. Akzeptanzprobleme? Fast nicht. Raidframes? Anregen auf sich selbst und BR bringen die gefühlt mindestens immer 3 anderen vorhanden Druiden mit. Abgesehen von der Tatsache, das ein BR einen aus der Eclipse-Phase schmeißt (Design-Problem).

Das sind meiner Meinung nach die Gründe, warum Eulen so sind, wie sie sind.

Gruß, ein Main-Baum und Aushilfs-Moonkin


----------



## Gwendolynn (26. August 2010)

Kemar schrieb:


> Allein die Aussage das Eule von "ADS-Kids" gespielt wird, ist ebenso wie die immer wieder kommenden Äußerungen zu arbeitslos, Kiddy usw. etwas, womit man eben negatives und "Flame-Bereitschaft" verbindet.



Nochmal lesen ... versuchen korrekt zu interpretieren ... vielleicht noch was was schreiben, falls du das für sinnvoll erachtest.


----------



## xerkxes (26. August 2010)

Nicht nur Eulen. Ebenso Todesritter, Jäger und Retri-Paladine.


----------



## cletus spuckler (26. August 2010)

Na die Frage warum sich Oilen im Raid ausschliesslich mit tiefer Männerstimme melden ist kürzlich von unserem Raidleiter und mir umfassend und zufriedenstellend geklärt worden. Der andauernde Blick auf ein voluminöses Oilen-Hinterteil erinnert viele Mädels zu sehr an ihr eigenes tatsächliches Aussehen. Und sie wollen eben nicht auch noch ingame mit ihren fetten ÄrXXXen konfrontiert werden. So siehts aus und nicht anders!

beste Grüße Cletus


----------



## Landray (26. August 2010)

cletus schrieb:


> Na die Frage warum sich Oilen im Raid ausschliesslich mit tiefer Männerstimme melden ist kürzlich von unserem Raidleiter und mir umfassend und zufriedenstellend geklärt worden. Der andauernde Blick auf ein voluminöses Oilen-Hinterteil erinnert viele Mädels zu sehr an ihr eigenes tatsächliches Aussehen. Und sie wollen eben nicht auch noch ingame mit ihren fetten ÄrXXXen konfrontiert werden. So siehts aus und nicht anders!
> 
> beste Grüße Cletus



Also ganz im Ernst, wenn ich mir da so ein paar typen angucke, die zocken....... deren hinterteile können mit den Eulen auch ganz gut konkurrieren... Ich glaube, das ist keine gute erklärung da muss eine neue her :-)


----------



## xDarKy (26. August 2010)

Hm mit ner Eule hatte ich vor kurzem auch ne recht lustige Geschichte.


Waren gerade dabei Leute für 25er LK HC zu laden usw, halt Raidvorbereitung. Da ein Diszi sich etwas verspätet hatte mussten wir halt so 20min warten. Alle anderen ausm Raid standen schon oben bei LK außer natürlich unsere Eule...

Was hat die liebe Eule gemacht? Sie stand unten beim König und hat sich aus langeweile die NPC Texte durchgelesen. Sollte alles kein Problem sein bis die Eule bei König Wrynn angekommen ist. Nach 20min kam dann endlich der lang ersehnte Diszi an und alle haben sich Moralisch schon auf den Fight vorbereitet bis es auf einmal Stop hieß und sich der Tank gefragt hat warum er so wenig Life hat.


Ende der Geschichte: Die Eule hat beim NPC Texte lesen einfach mal den 30% Buff ausgeschalten...


----------



## Cooko (26. August 2010)

Mir fällt grade auf: Ich bin als Eule auch assozial, pulle ganze innis ABER ich mach DÄMÄTSCH *_* (und ich rette die grp dann wenigstens heldenhalft *hust*.....und eig mach cih das mit allen chars!)
UNd Hey.....MEIN ANREGEN GEHÖRT MIR D:


----------



## Tweetycat280 (26. August 2010)

Naja ich war gestern wieder rnd unterwegs so mit meiner Paladinin (Tank 74) war ich jedesmal Ank kotzet jedenfalls lief es mit unsere Eule Super bis ja bis wir durch den Tunnel sind.

Entweder hat die kurzzeitig einsetztende Dunkelheit in dem Tunnel bei ihr etwas bewirkt (vermutlich setzte der Nachtmodus ein[ich meine nicht Nacktmodus den such ich noch]) 
Jedenfalls zog ich mir die 2er Pat um diese wegzukloppen gut lief ja recht fein dann die nächste Gruppe was machte nur unsere Eule 

Taifun u schwups flogen die Gegner nur so durch den Raum und kammen in Aggrorange der nächsten Gegnergruppe naja Palatanks sind imba die schaffen auch mal 10 Gegner zu tanken so fern der Heal nicht semi Afk ist. Nachdem wir mit müh u Not es überstanden haben reggte ich gemütlich u wollte den letzten Trash vor der Treppe zu Jedoga machen. Ich sagte noch vorher keinen Taifun.
Ich schnappte mir die Trashgruppe (1 Humanoide 3 Elementare) u Tankte sie auf der Treppe was schaffte die Eule mit Taifun den Humanoiden hoch auf die Plattform des Bosses zu schleudern (Kunst keine Ahnung aber eine Schräge herauf wow) natürlich kamen dann alle Anhänger der Kultisten an u kloppten fröhlich mit (alles gute kommt von oben) die kleinen alle Down wer kommt dann Boss naja 2 Elementare noch am Leben u der Boss (die Boss wenn weiblich oder?) Statt erstmal die Elementare zu machen haut die Eule fröhlich auf den Boss der Dk lag schon im Staub u ein kleiner Mage holzte die Elementare weg (blöd nur als Frostmage auf Wasserele zu kloppen) war natürlich wipe weil ja der Anhänger nicht getötet wurde.

Ich war da mit tanken beschäftigt ergo schreiben nicht machbar (beherrsche Multitasking nicht) 

Naja anscheindend hat unser Buntes Federvieh gebraucht er war wenigstens nicht lernresitent und hat versprochen Taifun nicht mehr bei Trashgruppen zu benutzen die bei einander stehen.

PS ich selber komme mit Dudus nicht klar da ich es extrem zäh finde sie auf Level 20 zu spielen


----------



## The-Dragon (26. August 2010)

Bis Level 20 spielt sich doch alles extrem zäh. Und danach haste ne Durststrecke bis Level 40. Um dich dann danach auf dein Level 60 Talent zu freuen.
Aber wird ja mit Cataclysm geändert, da kriegste die guten, wichtigen Fähigkeiten schon zu Anfang. Ich sag schonmal willkommen bei den Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieber TE, nachdem wir jetzt schon neun Seiten lang über Eulen "abgelästert" haben, was wir sicher noch neun weitere Seiten tun werden, was hälst du davon schonmal den nächsten Thread aufzumachen, damit wir uns dann über die nächste Klasse unterhalten können. Mein Vorschlag: Sind Paladine durch das heilige Licht "verblendet"?


----------



## techno91 (26. August 2010)

Es geht einfach darum, dass man als Eule relativ leicht ne ganze Menge  Unsinn anstellen kann (siehe Deathwisper Raumpull). Kann man mit den Werkzeugen der Eule nit umgehen, wird man schnell abgeschrieben, zum leidwesen der Moonkins, die ihre Sache ganz ordentlich machen. 

Die Eule sieht zwar knuffig und ganz brav aus, kann aber auch anders wenn man nit damit umgehen kann!

ps JA ich bin auch ne Eule, aus Leidenschaft!


----------



## HugoBoss24 (26. August 2010)

im prinzip kann ich bei allen in startpost aufgezählten sachen von mir als eulespieler sagen: jo is tatsächlich manchmal so. auch stelle ich selber fest das die sprungtaste nach erfolgreicher verwandlung in eine eule von mir um einiges häufiger betätigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


woran es liegt weiss ich nicht. aber mich störts auch nicht weiter. aber ich hatte bisher immer verständnissvolle gruppen welche auch nach einem von mir durch unsachgemässe verwendung des sternenregens verursachten wipes im ts noch lachen konnten xD.


----------



## Famenio (26. August 2010)

Cooko schrieb:


> Mir fällt grade auf: Ich bin als Eule auch assozial, pulle ganze innis ABER ich mach DÄMÄTSCH *_* (und ich rette die grp dann wenigstens heldenhalft *hust*.....und eig mach cih das mit allen chars!)
> UNd Hey.....MEIN ANREGEN GEHÖRT MIR D:


Das erinnert mich irgendwie an Feuerwehrmänner, die selber Brände legen, 
um sie dann zu löschen und als Helden dastehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mellori (26. August 2010)

cazimir schrieb:


> Nicht ausnahmslos, aber zum Großteil. Sogar wenn die Person am PC eine Frau ist!!!



hahah recht haste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiel auch eule und hab nach ein paar verqualtem stunden am pc auch eine dunkle stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kanns schöneres geben als chaos zu verantalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich das als Gnomen Magier noch viel häufiger tue und auch das nur weils damals ohne dieses servergruppensucheding mit "homies" noch viel mehr spass gemacht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocksor (26. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> /beantwortet
> /vote for close



Schon wieder so ein sinniger und äußerst witzige " /vote for close " Schreiber....
Warum sollte der Thread geschlossen werden? Nur weil du Übergott mit deinem Allwissen diese Frage beantwortet hast heißt das noch nicht, dass die anderen nicht noch weiter diskutieren wollen. Außerdem wird dir das auch in keinster Weise wehtun, wenn der Thread nicht geschlossen wird. Daher seh ich auch keinen Grund für Dich und alle anderen diesen Thread umbedingt schließen zu wollen...

@Topic:
Also ich muss sagen, dass ich auch als Eule manchmal scheiße gebaut hab, das lag aber wohl eher am Sternenfeuer als an der gesamten Klasse. ^^


----------



## Gott92 (26. August 2010)

Starfall regelt ..


----------



## Kemar (26. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Nochmal lesen ... versuchen korrekt zu interpretieren ... vielleicht noch was was schreiben, falls du das für sinnvoll erachtest.



Okay, nach den 4 Seiten hatte ich deinen Beitrag nicht mehr ganz im Kopf. Allerdings was hat ADS mit der Fähigkeit zu tun, sich mit der Eule identifizieren zu können?


----------



## saibot1207 (26. August 2010)

Jesus ging übers Wasser. Die Eulen Schwimmen durchs Land

oder ein berühmtes zitat:

Wieso liegt da Stroh  Federn rum? und wieso bist du eine Eule?
Ja dann Mach doch Starfall an


----------



## Sezulad (26. August 2010)

Die Eule an die Macht !


----------



## saibot1207 (27. August 2010)

Das sind wir doch schon längst.

genau wie die Illuminaten


----------



## Esda (27. August 2010)

cletus schrieb:


> Na die Frage warum sich Oilen im Raid ausschliesslich mit tiefer Männerstimme melden ist kürzlich von unserem Raidleiter und mir umfassend und zufriedenstellend geklärt worden. Der andauernde Blick auf ein voluminöses Oilen-Hinterteil erinnert viele Mädels zu sehr an ihr eigenes tatsächliches Aussehen. Und sie wollen eben nicht auch noch ingame mit ihren fetten ÄrXXXen konfrontiert werden. So siehts aus und nicht anders!
> 
> beste Grüße Cletus



mhm, ich wiege 48 Kilo... stimmt total was du da sagst. 


Ich will mich auch mal unbeliebt machen:
Es ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass viele... rundliche Frauen in WoW Blutelfen zocken und insgesamt nur ganz, ganz, ganz wenige zB. Taurenfrauen. Da muss man als Mädel wohl doch etwas mehr Selbstbewusstsein für haben ^^


----------



## sarika (27. August 2010)

wer auf solche eulen trifft, wie sie der te bescvhrieben hat, tut mir echt leid. aber es gibt genug andere klassen, die blödsinn anstellen.
bei uns im 25er icc, sinds immer die pets, die die mittlere gruppe im ersten raum pullen. in der zwischenzeit wird sogar schon im ts angesagt, nochmal auf die einstellung der pets zu achten (troztzdem rennt immer irgendeins rein, egal ob hexer oder jägerpet). haben wohl ne komische wegfindung zur ersten linken gruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zudem haben eulen zahlenmäßig seid wotlk enorm zugenommen. wo ich wärend bc noch schwierigkeiten hatte in inis oder raids mitgenommen zu werden, hat man heutzutage mindestens 2 eulen im 25er raid. klar das bei mehr spielern, auch mehr ausnahmefälle drunter sind und die einem dann extrem auffallen.
und wenn ich dann an so kämpfe bei lady dethwisper denke, wer entflucht wenn mal wieder kein bäumchen dabei ist? meine eule, weil die mages sich zu fein sind, könnte ja dps verloren gehn...aber ich darf meine eclipse phase unterbrechen und entfluchen oder wirbeln. und auch wenn diese unterstützende funktion gerne gesehen ist, wird doch am ende gemeckert, wenn der schaden eben nicht so hoch ist. man wird zwischenzeitlich leider nur noch am schaden bemessen, alles andere wird gekonnt von den mitspielern ausgeblendet. vorallem wenn man zb dank des wirbelns nicht von irgendwelchen aoe effekten umgenukt wird. wo wir bei sternenregen wären, als es noch ganz neu war, hatte ich auch meine probleme, die distanz richtig einzuschätzen, und ich hab auch schon versehentlich fehlpulls verursacht. aber das ist mir 2 mal passiert, dann wußte ich, ok, sternenregen macht sich nicht gut, wenn der raum voller mobs steht. und wer einmal gelernt hat mit seinen fähigkeiten umzugehen, der vergißt das meist auch nicht. deshalb denke ich (vorsicht vorurteil) daß hauptsächlich diejenigen, die nach bc angefangen haben eule zu spielen, viele supporterfähigkeiten einfach übersehen, denn man wird ja nur auf dps reduziert, in bc war das immer unser trumpf im ärmel um überhaupt wo mitgenommen zu werden (zumindest auf meinem server). somit hat man vieles verinnerlicht und kann selbst das brainafk einsetzen.

ich hab selbst auch schon druiden gesehen, wo man mehrfach nach anregen oder br fragen mußte, aber ich kenne da zum teil auch andere charrs von denen und weiß daß sie damit genauso halbafk spielen. deshalb würde ich dieses phänomen nicht auf die eulenaura, sondern auf die personen die dahinter sitzen beschränken. nur mit dem unterschied eben, das ein magier nicht soviel zusammen ziehen kann mit einer arkanan explosion, wie die eule mit ihrem starfall.
naja, veilleicht liegts bei mir auch daran, daß ich auch eien tank und heiler "hauptberuflich" spiele (pala und prister) und alleine deshalb schon gewohnt bin, meine augen überall zu haben (eule ist trotzdem main und wird es auch bleiben). und brainafk kann ich mir als raidleiter nicht leisten, da muß ich alles sehn (auch wenns momentan nur die 10er sind die ich mache, wir teilen es uns eben auf in der gilde).


aber bei einem muß ich zustimmen, man muß schon ein gewisses maß an beklopptheit oder eben selbstironie aufweißen, um erfolgreich eine eule zu spielen. aber das sind bei uns in der gilde eh alle, wir haben eben das bhalsen syndrom (nein, nicht 52 zähne sondern einen an der waffel) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und jetzt werft nicht alle eulen in einen topf, denn hinter jeder eule sitz ein menschliches wesen mit allen stärken und schwächen die man haben kann.


grüße sarika


ps: hab irgendwo gelesen hier, das eine eule hatte als sie in bärform spotten sollte für liebe am spieß. ich würde warscheinlich auch erstmal suchen, denn den feralbaum habe ich bisher vollkommen ignoriert, hab immer eule gespielt mit der druidin und seit dual noch baum. deshalb sollte man das keinem zum vorwurf machen. (ich würde auch nie behaupten, daß ich mich mit dem druiden komplett auskenne)


----------



## Cartman666 (27. August 2010)

Eulen sind generell nicht schlimmer als andere Casterklassen.

Priester DDs sind mir zu selten begegnet, aber Hexer z.B. ballern gerne mal NICHT auf das Hauptziel des Tanks, denn das machen die Anderen ja schon platt. Ausserdem bomben Hexer und Magier gerne 2 Sekunden nach Kampfbeginn in die Gegnergruppen rein.

Bei Eulen fällt das nur sehr stark auf, weil die erstens mit Sternenregen abartig viel Schaden machen und dadurch übelst Aggro ziehen und zweitens sich auch etwas mehr trauen können, da sie mehr aushalten als die Stoffis.

Daß Eulen keinen Support in Form von Heilung oder CC liefern liegt an der generellen Versessenheit, im Pipimeter vorne zu sein. Mir ist das schnurz, wenn ich mit meiner Eule unterwegs bin unterstütze ich gerne mit HoTs, besonders bei Kämpfen, wo die ganze Gruppe Schaden bekommt (z.B. Garfrost). Mittlerweile habe ich immer den Healbot an, wenn ich einen DD mit Heilfähigkeiten spiele (oder auch Magier zum Entfluchen).


----------

